# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  السبت 1/10/2011 أخبار قصيرة واعمدة

## Ehab M. Ali

*السلام عليكم
اللهم إنا نسالك خير هذا اليوم

*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*و عليكم السلام جمعا ان شاء الله
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تواصلت يوم أمس حملة نظافة نادي المريخ من قبل بعض المريخاب الذين جمعهم حب المريـــــــخ، بحضور الأخ حسين يوسف والاستاذة سعدية عبدالسلام وانقطاع المياه يؤدي لتعطيل النظافة 
*

----------


## مرهف

*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله
صباح الورد
...

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عبد الفتاح حمد (مندوب نادى الأخضر الليبي): لم نعلم بانتقال ادكو للمريخ الا عبر قناة الجزيرة، وعقد اديكو مع النادى انتهى شهر يونيو والانتقال تم عن طريق الاتحاد الليبى لكرة القدم لان الحرب كانت سبب فى ذلك .. 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*نادي وادي دجلة المصري يطلب مواجهة المريخ وديا بمدينة أكتوبر 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عبدالرحيم النصري: ساجلس مع البدري فور عودة الفريق من القاهرة .. وانا مقيد مع الفريق الاول والأمر أثر علي نفسيا وأنا مصر علي موقفي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تتواصل تدريبات المريخ بمدينة أكتوبر بمشاركة كل اللاعبين  
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*اليوم .. المنتخب الوطني في مواجهة نظيره الأثيوبي استعدادا لمواجهة غانـــــــــــا 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ملف مرفق 498
بهدوء 
حالة الشغيل وثلاثى الهلال واحدة يامازدا!
لا احد يمكن ان يختلف مع مازدا بانه المخول الوحيد فى اختيار اللاعبين بوصفه المدير الفنى المسؤول عن المنتخب وشؤونه العامة والخاصة ولا احد يمكن ان يعترض على اى قرار يصدر من جانبه في كل مايتعلق بمسيرة المنتخب الذى نتمنى جميعا ان يحقق حلم الشعب السودانى فى التأهل الى نهائيات امم افريقيا القادمة فى غينيا الاستوائية والجابون , الا ان ذلك لايمنع القول بان الكابتن مازدا لم يكن موفقا فى رده على ماصرح به مدرب المريخ الكابتن حسام البدرى الذى لم يعترض على قرار مازدا باختيار نصرالدين الشغيل فى قائمة المنتخب التى تشارك حاليا فى معسكر اديس ابابا انما ابدى المدرب المصرى تخوفه فى ان يلحق الشغيل بما تعرض له زميله راجى عبد العاطى الذى لازال يدفع المريخ ثمن مشاركته مع المنتخب بالقاهره قبل بطولة امم افريقيا للمحليين ورفض الجهاز الفنى بقيادة مازدا باطلاق سراحه للمريخ حتى يتثنى له علاجه بالقاهره رغم ان راجى حينها كان يجلس على دكة الاحتياط ولم يستفد منه المنتخب بسبب الاصابة التى تفاقمت لاحقا بسبب القرار الخاطىء لمازدا وعناد بقية زملائه بالجهاز الفنى ,فليس صحيحا ان راجى اصيب مع ناديه فى بطولة سيكافا كما يقول مازدا وانما اصيب مع المنتخب ثم زادت معاناته مع الاصابة لاحقا فى الوقت الذى اعلن فيه مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ التزامه بعلاجه حتى يعود سليما لناديه وكذلك للمنتخب الوطنى ,, فالكابتن حسام البدرى لم يتدخل فى عمل مدرب المنتخب وسياسته المعلنة حتى يثور مازدا ضده ويغضب منه لانه كمدرب لنادى المريخ يعرف حدود عمله جيدا فهى ليست المرة الاولى التى يختار فيها مازدا لاعبين من المريخ فى عهد المدرب البدرى ولن تكون الاخيرة وبالتالى فان التعاون مطلوب من الجانبين لاسيما وان لاعبى المريخ هم من العناصر الاساسية التى يعتمد عليها مازدا فى تشكيلته الى جانب لاعبى الاندية الاخرى ,, كما نود التأكيد للمدرب مازدا بان تخوف البدرى من تفاقم اصابة الشغيل بعد اختياره لقائمة المنتخب هم تخوف مشروع ليس من جانب المدرب المصرى البدرى وحده وانما هو تخوف ينتاب كل اهل المريخ من اداريين واعلاميين وجماهير لاسيما فى هذه المرحلة التى يتطلع فيها الجميع داخل النادى المحافظة على مسيرة الفريق وعناصره الاساسية بعيدا عن العوارض والمطبات التى كانت سببا فى اضعاف مسيرة الفريق فى الموسم الماضى ,, فالاصابة التى تعرض لها نصر الدين الشغيل حرمت ناديه من جهوده فى المباراة الاخيرة التى خاضها المريخ ضد جزيرة الفيل وظهر حجم الفراغ الذى احدثه غياب الشغيل فى وسط الفريق وبالتالى من الطبيعى ان تأتى رد فعل المدرب البدرى على النحو الذى صدرت به لانه ايضا فى حاجة الى جهود اللاعب وعودته فى اقرب فرصة عقب الفراغ من مباراة المنتخب ضد غانا وعودة المريخ من معسكره الحالى بالقاهره ,, فالشغيل لايقل اهمية فى المنتخب عن بقية زملائه الكابتن هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف وعمر بخيت الذين وافق مازدا على ابعادهم عن قائمة المنتخب الاخيرة التى حققت الفوز على الكونغو فى تصفيات الامم الافريقية بحجة الاصابة والارهاق رغم ان ثلاثتهم لم ينقطعوا عن المشاركة فى التدريبات مع ناديهم بعكس الشغيل الذى لم يشارك حتى فى التدريب الاخير الذى سبق مباراة المريخ وجزيرة الفيل .
مع الاسف ان قضية تعرض اللاعبين للاصابة مع المنتخب ثم اهمال علاجهم من جانب الاتحاد العام او التقصير فى متابعة حالتهم هى بالفعل قضية تستحق النقاش والدراسة اذا اخذنا فى الاعتبار ماحدث للاعب راجى الذى انطفأ بريقه بسبب هذه الاصابة وخسر مركزه فى تشكيلة المريخ بعدما نجح فى اعتلاء سلم النجومية فى فترة وجيزة جدا ,, وهى قضية يمكن ان يسهم المدرب مازدا فى حلها بقليل من الهدوء والحكمة بدلا من الانفعال والغضب فى وجه كل من يدلى برأى يخالف وجهة نظره ! 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*والي الخرطوم يعلن ضربة البداية اليوم للدعم الحكومي لفريق الهلال (الافريقي) 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*البدري: فوزنا في اربع مباريات في الممتاز يمنحنا اللقب .. وسنتقدم الكاس هدية لجماهير المريـــــــــــخ 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وليد علاء الدين: الاطباء اكتشفوا 11 عين سمكة بقدمي .. واجريت عمليات جراحية وادارة الشباب لم تقصر معي 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أديكو: شباك فرق الممتاز لن تستعصي علي 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*البدري: وعكتي الصحية زادت من ارتباطي بالمريـــــــــــخ وممنون للشعب السوداني، وتنتظرنا مواجهات صعبة بالممتاز 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ملف مرفق 499
زووم


حكمة عبد الرحمن أبومرين..!

من العادات والتقاليد السيئة في الوسط الرياضي أن الأشياء غير المفيدة أو غير المرغوب فيها تنتشر بسرعة تنافس في بعض الأحيان سرعة الضوء، بينما تبقى الأشياء المتميزة في أضيق حيز، وعندما تغلظ على أحد بالنقد مثلاً تفاجأ بكل الوسط الرياضي يهتم بذلك ويتناقله بصورة غريبة، ولكن إذا كان في الامر مدح وإشادة فإنه يمر بدون أن تتلقى حتى ردة الفعل الطبيعية لكل مقال، وحتى الإنسان الذي تحتفي به مدحاً وإشادة قد لا يقرأ ما كتبته لأن وسطاء السوء المنتشرين في مجالس الرياضيين لن يتبرعوا بلفت نظره لتلك الإشادة، وعلى ذات النسق تمر محاضرات كثيرة مما هو مفيد في الإذاعة الرياضية مثلاً مع بقية القنوات الرياضية مثل قون وغيرها بدون أن يستفد منها أحد مع أنها تمثل السلم الذي ينبغي أن نصعد به إلى قمم المجد في الرياضة، ولا تجد الناس يقيمون الحديث الجيد والإيجابي بالقدر الذي يتجاوبون به مع كل ما هو سالب و(ساخن) ومن هنا جاءت سلبية الإعلام الرياضي وميل الناس فيه للمهاترات وعشقهم لمبدأ الخروج عن النص، ولكن الأخ الحبيب عبد الرحمن أبومرين نائب رئيس نادي الهلال وأحد الحكماء فيه لم يخرج من النص، وأجاب على سؤال مندوب قناة قوون له في اللقاء الذي نظمه الأمين البرير ببضع كلمات هي من البساطة بالدرجة التي يمكن أن تمر بدون أن تلفت النظر، ولكنها في واقع الوسط الرياضي المعاش ترياق ناجع لكثير من الأمراض، وذلك عندما وجه له مندوب القناة الرياضية سؤالاً عن الأقطاب الذين تجمعوا بمنزل رئيس الهلال، وقد ركز السائل على أولئك المختلفين مع مجلس الإدارة، فجاءت إجابة ضيفه مختصرة ومفيدة وناجعة عندما قال أن ما بينهم ليست خلافات شخصية تتطلب القطيعة وإنما هي خلافات في وجهات النظر في الهلال وحالة صحية لمسألة الرأي والرأي الآخر، وأظن أنها من المفاهيم التي نجد موضعها في القمة من بين المفاهيم المطلوب سيادتها في الوسط الرياضي، خاصة لدى قادة العمل الرياضي، ممن يعتقدون أن توجيه النقد وإبداء الرأي السالب مدعاة للقطيعة وإعلان للحرب ودق لطبولها ورفع لراياتها، ففي الوسط الرياضي الآن تنتشر الكثير من الخلافات التي تعدت القضايا العامة لتدخل حيز الخلافات الشخصية والحساسيات التي أدت في نهاية المطاف إلى تشرذم غير مسبوق في الوسط الرياضي وحالة من التشظي الذي لم يشهد الوسط الرياضي له مثيلاً من قبل وما أظنه سيشهد مثله فيما بعد، كل ذلك بسبب الحساسيات الشخصية، وتحويل ما هو عام من آفاقه الشاسعة، إلى ما هو ضيق في حيز لا يتسع إلا لرأي واحد، لذلك وقفت كثيراً في ذلك الحديث الذي أدلى به أبومرين لقناة قوون، وشعرت بأنه قد أرضى طموحي في تعلم شيء جديد، أو سماع ما يفيد عبر وسائل إعلام أصبحت تضج بكل ما هو غث وسخيف، لايخدم إلا قضايا سطحية تنظر إلى ما تحت الأقدام وتتحاشى النظر إلى المستقبل القريب والبعيد، وبمعنى آخر تتعامل بطريقة رزق اليوم باليوم ولا تقودها رؤية استراتيجية متكاملة تصون الكيانات لتسلمها للأجيال القادمة قوية معافاة من أمراض هذا العصر.
الهلال نفسه يحتوي على خلافات كثيرة جداً تسد الأفق، بين الأمين البرير والأرباب صلاح ادريس، ودليل على ما ذهبت إليه في بداية المقال أن ما يكتبه الأخ الأستاذ صلاح ادريس هذه الأيام عبر زاويته المقروءة، والتي يجيد رسمها وصياغتها بأسلوب أدبي رفيع استكثرناه على تلك القضايا الخلافية، تجد من الرواد والأنصار والمتابعين والمستمتعين أعداداً لم يجدها صلاح إدريس نفسه عندما كان رئيساً للهلال يعقد اللقاءات التفاكرية مع الأنصار من أجل توسيع قواعد الشورى والمشاركة، وللأسباب التي ذكرتها في بداية المقال سيجد إدريس التشجيع على المضي في هذا الإتجاه، أما المريخ فهو الآخر كجزء مهم من الواقع الرياضي المعاش يعاني أيضاً كثيراً من مآلات القطيعة بين الفرقاء فيه، بين مجلس الإدارة وتجمع المعارضين، فهم لا يلتقون ولا يتداولون لمحاولة التقريب بين وجهات النظر، بل يشيح كل منهما بوجهه عن الآخر وكأن ما بين الطرفين يرقى إلى مستوى قضايا الثأر والعرض، وفي الوقت الذي يتطلب أكبر قدر من التحالفات والإتفاقات يسعى عدد كبير من المستفيدين إلى خلق ظروف تفرقة وإنشقاقات أكثر.. لأن الصيد سيكون أثمن في الماء العكر.

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ملف مرفق 500
هجمات مرتدة
عمر عطية


الاستهداف الازرق تحول من الحضري الي اديكو 

* لاحديث هذه الايام في الاوساط الهلالية الا عن دبابة المريخ العاجية اديكو ريمو بان تسجيله في المريخ باطل وغير قانوني وانه لازال لاعبا في فريق الاخضر الليبي وان اللاعب تم تسجيله في كشوفات الاحمر عن طريق مستندات مزورة.

*ترك الاهلة امر فريقهم رغم انه مواجهة بمباراة نارية مع الترجي الخطير يوم بعد الاحد المقبل وتفرغوا للحديث عن لاعب المريخ العاجي وهذا يدل علي حقد ازرق للفرقة الحمراء والهدف محاولة تدمير اللاعب نفسيا نسبة لانه اصبح من مفاتيح انتصارات الاحمر في الدوري الممتاز .

*خاب امل الاهلة بفشل اللاعب اديكو مع المريخ بعد ان حكموا عليه مبكرا بانه لاعب متواضع القدرات وخاض تجربة فاشلة مع الزمالك المصري واخري مع الاخضر الليبي ولكن رد العاجي كان قاسيا علي الاهلة باهداف نارية في الدوري الممتاز ونجاح منقطع النظير ..

*خالف العاجي التوقعات ووضع بصمة مميزة واصبح من الاوراق الرابحة لكابتن البدري وارعب كل الخصوم بتحركاته المزعجة واهدافه الحاسمة وصولاته وجولاته في دفاعات الفرق الاخري

*العاجي اديكولاعب المريخ بالقانون وعن طريق الانتقلات الدولية الالكترونية ولاتوجد اي ثغرات قانونية يمكن ان تبطل قيد اللاعب لان المريخ ناد كبير ولايمكن ان يقع في هذه الاخطاء الساذجة 

هجمات من العمق 

*يعتبر العاجي اديكو الاضافة الابرز والاهم علي الطلاق رغم انه جاء من ناد مغمور ولمساته وتحركاته كانت تبشر عن لاعب جيد بمواصفات خاصة .

*مثل العاجي ثنائية خطرة ومثالية مع الزامبي سكواها وكان لها الاثر الفاعل في ان تصبح المقدمة الحمراء قوة ضاربة وفي وجوده وجدت دفاعات الخصوم صعوبة كبيرة في ايقاف خطورة المهاجمين ومنع احراز الاهداف .

*شارك العاجي مع المريخ في الدورة الثانية من الممتاز واصبح منافسا بقوة علي لقب هداف الممتاز باهدافه الحاسمة والمؤثره ابرزها هدفاه في فهود الشمال وصناعته لهدف عبور ارسنال شندي وغيرها من الاهداف النارية والغالية .

اخر الهجمات 

*اصبحت الفرصة مواتية للهلال لتحقيق هزيمة تأريخية بفريق الترجي التونسي في معركة الاحد لان الفريق التونسي في اسوأ حالاته ويعاني من ضعف كبير في خطوطه وخاصة خط الدفاع .

*تعتبر مواجهة الاحد ثأرية في المقام الاول ليرد الهلال اعتباره بعد هزائم الخمسات والستات التي تعرض لها من قبل امام ابناء باب سويقه.

*علي فتية الهلال الاشاوس ان يسعوا جاهدين لتحقيق نتيجة طيبة في معركة الاحد تخدمه في جولة العودة بعد اسبوعين وذلك في رحلة الفريق لوداع الصفر الدولي الكبير وتحقيق اول بطولة خارجية .

*فوز الهلال علي الترجي التونسي سيجعله قريبا من تحقيق الحلم الكبير الذي طال انتظاره والذي سيفتح الباب للفرقة الزرقاء للتحليق عاليا في بطولة اندية العالم ومواجهة فريق برشلونه الاسباني بكل ما يضم من نجوم امثال ميسي وانيستا وتشافي ودافيد فيا وبيدرووفابريغاس. 

وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا 

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

والي الخرطوم يعلن ضربة البداية اليوم للدعم الحكومي لفريق الهلال (الافريقي) 



تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني دعم من الحيكومة هاهاهاهاهاهاهاااااايي 
*

----------


## مناوي

*السلام عليكم  شيخ طارق .. ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*صباحكم قشطه ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اسعد الله يومكم الاخوة الكرام ايهاب وطارق دمتم بعافيه
*

----------


## كدكول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ملف مرفق 498
بهدوء

حالة الشغيل وثلاثى الهلال واحدة يامازدا!

لا احد يمكن ان يختلف مع مازدا بانه المخول الوحيد فى اختيار اللاعبين بوصفه المدير الفنى المسؤول عن المنتخب وشؤونه العامة والخاصة ولا احد يمكن ان يعترض على اى قرار يصدر من جانبه في كل مايتعلق بمسيرة المنتخب الذى نتمنى جميعا ان يحقق حلم الشعب السودانى فى التأهل الى نهائيات امم افريقيا القادمة فى غينيا الاستوائية والجابون , الا ان ذلك لايمنع القول بان الكابتن مازدا لم يكن موفقا فى رده على ماصرح به مدرب المريخ الكابتن حسام البدرى الذى لم يعترض على قرار مازدا باختيار نصرالدين الشغيل فى قائمة المنتخب التى تشارك حاليا فى معسكر اديس ابابا انما ابدى المدرب المصرى تخوفه فى ان يلحق الشغيل بما تعرض له زميله راجى عبد العاطى الذى لازال يدفع المريخ ثمن مشاركته مع المنتخب بالقاهره قبل بطولة امم افريقيا للمحليين ورفض الجهاز الفنى بقيادة مازدا باطلاق سراحه للمريخ حتى يتثنى له علاجه بالقاهره رغم ان راجى حينها كان يجلس على دكة الاحتياط ولم يستفد منه المنتخب بسبب الاصابة التى تفاقمت لاحقا بسبب القرار الخاطىء لمازدا وعناد بقية زملائه بالجهاز الفنى ,فليس صحيحا ان راجى اصيب مع ناديه فى بطولة سيكافا كما يقول مازدا وانما اصيب مع المنتخب ثم زادت معاناته مع الاصابة لاحقا فى الوقت الذى اعلن فيه مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ التزامه بعلاجه حتى يعود سليما لناديه وكذلك للمنتخب الوطنى ,, فالكابتن حسام البدرى لم يتدخل فى عمل مدرب المنتخب وسياسته المعلنة حتى يثور مازدا ضده ويغضب منه لانه كمدرب لنادى المريخ يعرف حدود عمله جيدا فهى ليست المرة الاولى التى يختار فيها مازدا لاعبين من المريخ فى عهد المدرب البدرى ولن تكون الاخيرة وبالتالى فان التعاون مطلوب من الجانبين لاسيما وان لاعبى المريخ هم من العناصر الاساسية التى يعتمد عليها مازدا فى تشكيلته الى جانب لاعبى الاندية الاخرى ,, كما نود التأكيد للمدرب مازدا بان تخوف البدرى من تفاقم اصابة الشغيل بعد اختياره لقائمة المنتخب هم تخوف مشروع ليس من جانب المدرب المصرى البدرى وحده وانما هو تخوف ينتاب كل اهل المريخ من اداريين واعلاميين وجماهير لاسيما فى هذه المرحلة التى يتطلع فيها الجميع داخل النادى المحافظة على مسيرة الفريق وعناصره الاساسية بعيدا عن العوارض والمطبات التى كانت سببا فى اضعاف مسيرة الفريق فى الموسم الماضى ,, فالاصابة التى تعرض لها نصر الدين الشغيل حرمت ناديه من جهوده فى المباراة الاخيرة التى خاضها المريخ ضد جزيرة الفيل وظهر حجم الفراغ الذى احدثه غياب الشغيل فى وسط الفريق وبالتالى من الطبيعى ان تأتى رد فعل المدرب البدرى على النحو الذى صدرت به لانه ايضا فى حاجة الى جهود اللاعب وعودته فى اقرب فرصة عقب الفراغ من مباراة المنتخب ضد غانا وعودة المريخ من معسكره الحالى بالقاهره ,, فالشغيل لايقل اهمية فى المنتخب عن بقية زملائه الكابتن هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف وعمر بخيت الذين وافق مازدا على ابعادهم عن قائمة المنتخب الاخيرة التى حققت الفوز على الكونغو فى تصفيات الامم الافريقية بحجة الاصابة والارهاق رغم ان ثلاثتهم لم ينقطعوا عن المشاركة فى التدريبات مع ناديهم بعكس الشغيل الذى لم يشارك حتى فى التدريب الاخير الذى سبق مباراة المريخ وجزيرة الفيل .
مع الاسف ان قضية تعرض اللاعبين للاصابة مع المنتخب ثم اهمال علاجهم من جانب الاتحاد العام او التقصير فى متابعة حالتهم هى بالفعل قضية تستحق النقاش والدراسة اذا اخذنا فى الاعتبار ماحدث للاعب راجى الذى انطفأ بريقه بسبب هذه الاصابة وخسر مركزه فى تشكيلة المريخ بعدما نجح فى اعتلاء سلم النجومية فى فترة وجيزة جدا ,, وهى قضية يمكن ان يسهم المدرب مازدا فى حلها بقليل من الهدوء والحكمة بدلا من الانفعال والغضب فى وجه كل من يدلى برأى يخالف وجهة نظره ! 




​ينصر دينك ياستاذ
*

----------


## كدكول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

عبدالرحيم النصري: ساجلس مع البدري فور عودة الفريق من القاهرة .. وانا مقيد مع الفريق الاول والأمر أثر علي نفسيا وأنا مصر علي موقفي



​الله معاك اصلا انت صفيرابي 
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*تسلمو ياشباب 
مشكوري على نقل اخبار 
*

----------


## أبو وضاح

*وادي دجلة يطلب مباراة ودية ... كلام جميل ..

طيب أخبار الليلة البتقول نادي ( شتيلة ) درجة تانية حيلاعب المريخ و البدري بقول حنلعب غير دي مباراة واحدة .

يا خوفي يكتفي بنادي شتيلة ( درجة تانية ) و فريق الإعلامين .. ويا قلبي لا تفرح كتير
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو وضاح
					

وادي دجلة يطلب مباراة ودية ... كلام جميل ..  طيب أخبار الليلة البتقول نادي ( شتيلة ) درجة تانية حيلاعب المريخ و البدري بقول حنلعب غير دي مباراة واحدة .  يا خوفي يكتفي بنادي شتيلة ( درجة تانية ) و فريق الإعلامين .. ويا قلبي لا تفرح كتير



 تحياتي وفائق احترامي والله لو كانت مباراة واحدة مع فريق ممتاز يكون افضل لاننا نخاف يلعب مباريات كتيرة ويتصاب بعض اللاعبين وكده نكون خسرنا المعسكر
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*سيؤدي  فريق المريخ في السادسة من مساء غد الاحد بمعسكره الاعدادي بمدينة 6  اكتوبر اولى مبارياته الاعدادية امام فريق بشتيل احد اندية الممتاز (ب) في  اطار تحضيراته للمرحلة القادمة هذا وسيؤدي الفريق مباراة ثانية مساء  الاربعاء وسيكتفي بالتجربتين.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*المريخ يواصل برنامجه الاعدادي بمعسكر 6 أكتوبر

 واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ بمعسكره التحضيري الناجح بمدينة السادس من اكتوبر بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة برنامجه الاعدادي  تدربت الفرقة الحمراء على مرتين امس حيث احتوي المران الصباحي على صالة  الجمانيزوم فيما ادى الفريق مرانه المسائي في السابعة مساء تحت قيادة  البدري الذي ركز على السرعة والتهديف.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*المريخ يؤدي مرانا واحدا اليوم 

 يؤدي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مرانا واحدا اليوم في معسكره التحضيري  بمعسكر 6 اكتوبر في الخامسة مساءا استعدادا لاولي مبارياته الاعدادية غدا  الاحد.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*الحارث يتابع المران المسائي رغم الارهاق

 تعرض رئيس بعثة المريخ مدير الكرة لالتهابات حادة حيث نصحه الاطباء  بالراحة الا ان الحارث حرص علي متابعة المران المسائي لفريقه امس ووقف على  جاهزية اللاعبين .

*

----------


## musab aljak

*جلسات خاصة لعاصم وياسين

 اخضع الاطار الطبي للمريخ ثنائي الفريق يسن وعاصم عابدين لجلسات علاج طبيعي بعد الكدمات التي تعرضا لها في مران الامس..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*محمد كمال يراجع الطبيب

 سيقوم حارس المريخ محمد كمال بمراجعة الدكتور احمد عبدالعزيز وذلك لتحديد موعد عودته لملامسة الكرة من جديد..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*وكالة الانباء العربية في مران المريخ

 قامت وكالة الانباء العربية بتسجيل لقطات من مران المريخ المسائي واجرت  حوارا مطولا مع المدير الفني للمريخ كابتن حسام البدري بجانب حارس الفريق  عصام الحضري وسعيد السعودي. 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*يؤدي  المنتخب الوطني الاول - صقور الجديان - اليوم عند الساعة الرابعة عصرا  بتوقيت السودان مباراته الودية الدولية التحضيرية لمواجهة غانا المصيرية  امام نظيره الاثيوبي علي ملعب بيبي بيكلا المعشوب بالنجيل الصناعي وهو نفسه  الذي شهد تتويج المنتخب بلقب بطولة التحدي لدول شرق ووسط افريقيا سيكافا  ..
 وسيلعب صقور الجديان اللقاء بدون لاعبي الهلال الموجودين مع فريقهم للتحضير لمباراة الغد امام الترجي في نصف نهائي بطولة الاندية الافريقية الابطال ..
 واجري المنتخب سلسلة من التدريبات بعد الوصول الي اديس ابابا يوم الاثنين  الماضي بدأت بتمارين الصالة تحت اشراف مدرب اللياقة عوض يس وتحولت الي  الملاعب الخضراء بقيادة الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا ومعاونيه بمشاركة 23  لاعبا هم الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار لتولي هذه المهمة الصعبة بقيادة بدر  الدين قلق ..
 وجرت ثلاثة تدريبات قبل المران الاخير نهار امس علي ملاعب  نادي نيالا مع مراعاة ان الاسم لا يرتبط بمدينة نيالا السودانية بل هي  شركة للتبغ تحمل الاسم وتملك ملاعب جميلة مغرية للتدريبات في الفترات  النهارية ..
 وحاول الجهاز الفني بقيادة الكابتن مازدا خلال الفترة  الماضية الوصول الي درجة عالية من التفاهم والانسجام بين اللاعبين خاصة بعد  اضافة العديد من العناصر وتحديدا مجموعة المنتخب الاولمبي التي دخلت  المنظومة من مباراة كينيا الشهيرة علي كاس ال جي .. وبدأ الانسجام واضحا في  المران الاخير بين المجموعتين القديمة والجديدة واشتعل التنافس بينهما  للمحافظة علي مقعد في التشكيلة التي ستخوض مباراة غانا ..
 وسيلعب  المنتخب الوطني بالطريقة التي سيواجه بها غانا .. او علي الاقل تطبيق  ملامحها العامة والاستفادة من سرعة ورشاقة الفريق الاثيوبي الذي قدم  مباريات رائعة في التصفيات الافريقية هذا الموسم ووضعه حظه العاثر بين  غينيا ونيجيريا .. وسيبقي التوازن محفوظا في طريقة اللعب ما بين الهجوم  والدفاع ..
 وستتاح الفرصة لاكبر عدد من اللاعبين للمشاركة في لقاء  اليوم لاكتساب الجرعات الفنية المطلوبة مع التركيز علي المجموعة المرشحة  لمباراة الثامن من اكتوبر المقبل امام غانا .. وهناك صراع رهيب بين  اللاعبين الـ (23) الموجودين بالمعسكر لارتداء الشعار الا ان الفرصة مواتية  بشكل كبير للاعبين الذين شاركوا في المباراة السابقة امام الكنغو برازفيل  ..
 وحظيت مباراة اليوم باهتمام كبير من وسائل الاعلام الاثيوبية حيث  اشارت الي المعسكرات السابقة التي اقامها منتخب السودان بالعاصمة اديس  ابابا وحقق بعدها افضل النتائج مشيرة الي تفاؤل افراد المنتخب السوداني  بوجودهم هنا في اديس ابابا وذهبت الي ابعد من ذلك بكثير وتوقعت نتيجة  ايجابية لصقور الجديان امام غانا واكدت ان المستفيد الاكبر من وجود السودان  هو المنتخب الاثيوبي الذي يبحث باستمرار عن تجارب قوية تساعده علي الوصول  الي مصاف المنتخبات الافريقية الكبيرة ..
 واجري المنتخب الاثيوبي سلسلة  من التدريبات خلال الايام الماضية تحت اشراف مدربه البلجيكي وهو يستعد  لمباراة اداء للواجب امام مدغشقر ولن يحصل الاثيوبي علي اكثر من المركز  الثالث في المجموعة التي تضم ايضا غينيا ونيجيريا المتنافستين علي المركزين  الاول والثاني ومدغشقر الاخيرة ..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


قدامى لاعبى الأحمر يرفضون ابتعاد الوالى 

الحارث يشيد بنجوم الفرقة  الحمراء


 الترجى يصل الخرطوم

 الهلال يختتم تحضيراته اليوم 

والمريخ يبدا التجارب الودية غدا 


  عملاق باب سويقة يستانف قرار الكاف

ومعتصم جعفر يحث الازرق على  قهر التونسى

منتخبنا الوطنى يواجه نظيره الاثيوبى اليوم

المريخ يواصل تدريباته بمعسكر 6اكتوبر ويواجه فريق بوشنيل
بعثة الترجى تصل الخرطوم وعملاق باب سويقة يكتفى بمران خفيف
كولى بالى يغيب عن تشكيلة الترجى لاسباب تاديبية
بن شريفية يؤكد نيته على الحفاظ على شباكه نظيفة
والقربى يامل السيطرة على الوسط غدا
سفارى ينضم الى المجموعة ويلامس الكرة
محمد كمال يقابل الطبيب غدا
مدرب المنتخب المصرى الاسبق :قرار المريخ بيده والهلال يحتاج الى هدايا من الاخرين
قدامى لاعبى المريخ يتمسكون بالوالى ويرفضون ذهابه
كونا لجنة للدفاع عن حقوقهما وهاجما قرار الكاف
 الترجى والافريقى يستأنفان عقوبة اللعب بدون جمهور
*

----------


## musab aljak

*شمس الحق .. هيثم محمد علي .. لقاء يرسم ملامح المستقبل



 من   جديد نسعد بالحراك المريخي الاخير والذي تلقينا اتصالا هاتفيا مطولا    جمعنا ظهر امس بقطب ورمز المريخ الملا عمر حجوج حول الاسباب الحقيقية من    اجل قيام هذا الحراك ومن اجل هذه الحركة التي تشهدها الساحة المريخية من    اجل استباق المستقبل والتخطيط للجمعية العمومية المرتقبة واكد حجوج بان    المصلحة المريخية العليا هي التي دعت اهل المريخ للتنادي والتواصل والتفاكر    من اجل رسم ملامح المرحلة المقبلة مؤكدا بان قيادات كبيرة امثال الزعيم    محمد الياس والاستاذ عصام الحاج هجرت العمل المريخي لفترة الا انها لبت  هذا   النداء وتداعت من اجل الجلوس والتفاكر حول مستقبل المرحلة القادمة.

{ تتابعون عبر (الاجواء) الحديث المطول والقوي الذي ادلى به حجوج حول هذا الحراك والذي يسود الشارع المريخي مؤخرا. 

{و   تلقينا دعوة كريمة امس الاول عبر الهاتف من الاستاذ عصام الحاج  والاستاذ   مهدي عشم الله للحضور اليوم لقاعة المجلس التشريعي بولاية الخرطوم  مع  زمرة  من الزملاء الاعلاميين الذين يحملون هم هذا الكوكب الاحمر ومستقبل    المرحلة القادمة في اطار التشاور المريخي الذي يسود الساحة هذه الايام.

{   ونحمد للاخوة في شباب من اجل المريخ اهتمامهم بهذه الشريحة وانصافهم    للاعلام المريخي اخيرا والذي ظل يجد كل انواع التجاهل من المجلس الحالي    وتقف الشواهد على ذلك كثيرة وكان ابرزها ما تم اطلاقه على بعض قادة المجلس    على الاعلام المريخي بانه اعلام (سالب). وسيتداعي الزملاء الاعلاميون   اليوم  من كل صوب وحدب ليؤكدوا انهم اعلام موجب ويعكسوا الصورة التي رسمها   بعض  قادة المجلس الحالي لان اعلام المريخ سيبقي ايجابيا وسيبقي داعما   للمسيرة  وسيبقي ناقدا ومبصرا وعينا ساهرة على مكتسبات هذاالصرح وسيذهب   الذين  لايعرفون قدر هذا الاعلام والجمعية العمومية ستكون هي الفيصل.

{   من جديد نشكر للاخوة في شباب من اجل المريخ هذا الاهتمام وهذا الدور    ووضعهم للاعلام المريخي ضمن الشرائح التي التقوا بها من اجل رسم ملامح    المستقبل للمرحلة القادمة ونامل ان نلبي هذه الدعوة رغم التوقيت الصعب    وظروف العمل الضاغطة في يوم العطلة وفي الساعات الباكرة من الصباح ونامل من    الاخوة الزملاء ان يرسموا ملامح المستقبل مع الرموز والقيادات والشباب  من   اجل المريخ ومن اجل غد اكثر اشراقاً

{  كل  الامنيات والدعوات الصادقات بتواصل هذه اللقاءات داخل البيت الكبير    وتعزيز هذه اللقاءات بطرح جيد وافكار جديدة من اجل الارتقاء والتطوير في    المرحلة القادمة باذن الله.

{ وفي النهاية   تبقي كلمة بان الاعلام المريخي يمثل رأس الرمح في اية عملية  من اجل بناء   المستقبل ويمثل الزملاء الاعلاميون ادوارا كبيرة برؤية صادقة  ونقد هادف   وبناء من اجل الارتقاء بهذا الصرح الكبير.

٭ اشعة متفرقة

{   سعادة كبيرة غمرتنا بالالتفاف والحب الكبير الذي وجده الزميل حسين سحري    في محنته الاخيرة برحيل و الدته نسال الله لها الرحمة بالتفاف كل الوان    الطيف الرياضي حوله بدءا من الدكتور كمال حامد شداد والوزير اسامه ونسي    والشيخ الورع محمد خير وكل لاعبي المريخ والهلال بقيادة فيصل عجب وهيثم    مصطفى وكل الزملاء الذين ظلوا يشكلون حضورا كبيرا ويواسون الزميل المحبوب    في هذه المحنة

{ حلت بين ظهرانينا امس  بعثة  الترجي التونسي ونقول لابناء الخضراء نزلتم  اهلا وحللتهم سهلاً  ونامل من  الاخوة في الهلال ان يحسنوا اكرام وفادتهم في  الملعب في جولة  الغد.

{  انباء القاهرة حملت بان الفرقة  الحمراء ستؤدي غدا اولى مبارياتها   الاعدادية امام فريق بشتيل احد اندية  الدرجة الممتازة (ب) نامل ان تستفيد   الفرقة الحمراء من هذه التجربة

٭ شعاع اخير

{ اللهم انصر هلال السودان في جولة الغد .. اللهم آمين!!
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مواجهة بين رئيس الأخضر الليبي وسكرتير المريخ بالإذاعة الرياضية


صالح يونس: فوجئنا بوجود أديكو في الخرطوم وحصوله على الجنسية السودانية والعاجي ما زال مقيداً بصفوف الأخضر

حاولنا الاتصال بالمسئولين في المريخ أكثر من مرة دون جدوى وأرسلنا خطابات لم يرد عليها الأحمر

قريش: مندوب الأخضر وصل الخرطوم وقابل نائب السكرتير ولم يتحدث عن أديكو واللقاء ناقش العلاقات بين الناديين

تعاقدنا مع العاجي سليم مليار في المائة.. وقيدنا الإيفواري عن طريق نظام الفيفا المتبع

خاطبنا الاتحاد الدولي بخصوص أديكو ووارغو ووجهنا اتصالاً بالاتحاد الليبي وأفاد بانتهاء عقد أديكو مع ناديه

هناك من يريد إحداث بلبلة.. ومندوب الأخضر جاء بغرض إجراء دراسات عليا في السودان وليس من أجل أديكو

ناقشت  الإذاعة الرياضية أمس قضية اللاعب أديكو واستضافت محمد جعفر قريش سكرتير  نادي المريخ وتحدث إليها عبر الهاتف صالح يونس رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الأخضر  الليبي وذكر ر ئيس النادي الليبي أنهم فوجئوا بوجود أديكو في الخرطوم  وحصوله على الجنسية السودانية وهو ما زال لاعباً في صفوف الأخضر وأبان أنهم  يحترمون المريخ ولا يريدون تصعيد القضية وأفاد أنهم حاولوا الاتصال  بالمسئولين في المريخ من دون جدوى مبيناً أن هناك مندوب في الخرطوم الآن  لحسم القضية وكان رئيس الأخضر الليبي أفاد أنهم بعثوا العديد من الخطابات  للمريخ ولم يحصلوا على رد ومن جهته شدد قريش على أن موقف المريخ سليم مليار  في المائة وأبان أن المريخ تعاقد مع اللاعب العاجي وفقاً للنظام المتبع من  قبل الفيفا وأنهم خاطبوا الاتحاد الدولي أولاً بخصوص أديكو ووارغو ووجههم  بمخاطبة الاتحاد الليبي الذي أفاد أن عنقد أديكو انتهى مع ناديه ونبه قريش  إلى أن المريخ لا يمكن أن يقع في مثل هذه الأخطاء، وكشف أن مندوب الأخضر  التقى متوكل أحمد علي أمس مشيراً إلى أن اللقاء لم يتطرق لا من قريب ولا من  بعيد لموضوع أديكو والثنائي تحدث عن العلاقات بين الناديين وسبل تعزيزها  وتطويرها.

وأبان قريش أن مندوب الأخضر الليبي جاء إلى  الخرطوم من أجل دراسات عليا وذكر أنهم يعلمون جيداً من يقف وراء هذه القضية  ومن يريد إثارة البلبلة في القلعة الحمراء لكنه شدد على أن موقف المريخ  سليم وليست هناك مشكلة في التعاقد مع أديكو

العاجي في السودان

قال  صالح يونس رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الأخضر الليبي: فوجئنا بانتقال أديكو إلى  المريخ ولا نعرف كيف تم ذلك وأضاف: من خلال قناة الجزيرة علمنا أن أديكو  انضم للمريخ ويشارك معه في مباريات الدوري الممتاز وكانت مفاجأة بالنسبة  لنا لأن أديكو لاعب الفريق فكيف يتحول إلى المريخ ويحصل على الجنسية  السودانية وتعلمون أنه في الوقت الذي انتقل فيه كانت الحرب والثورة تسيطر  على الأحداث في ليبيا وكنا مشغولين بما يحدث في بلادنا ولم نكن نتابع ما  يجري على صعيد كرة القدم وعموماً نؤكد أننا نحترم المريخ ونود أن يكون هناك  تواصل بيننا ونطمح إلى أن تكون هناك علاقة جيدة مع المريخ ومع كل الفرق  العربية وزاد: حاولنا الاتصال بالمسئولين في المريخ أكثر من مرة ولم نحصل  على رد والآن لدينا مندوب في الخرطوم ونأمل أن تحل المشكلة وأشار إلى أن  المريخ كان ضيفاً في ليبيا وقال: وجد معاملة جيدة والمريخ يعتبروقود الثورة  في ليبيا لأن وصوله إلى ليبيا تزامن مع انطلاق الثورة وبالذات في مباراته  معنا انطلقت بعدها الجماهير والثورة ومن جانبه أوضح محمد جعفر قريش أنه  يهنئ الشعب الليبي بنجاح الثورة وقال: نحن نقدر استضافة الأخضر الليببي  لمعسكر المريخ ونؤكد أنه لم يصلنا أي خطاب من النادي الليبي واطلعت فقط على  هذا الأمر من خلال موقع سودانا فوق والخطاب المنشور في سودانا فوق بتاريخ  24/9 لم يتسلمه المريخ ولم نتسلم أي رسالة من النادي الأخضر والآن هناك  مندوب من النادي الأخضر وهو موجود في برج الفاتح وكان التقى متوكل أحمد علي  نائب السكرتير وسيلتقي جمال الوالي اليوم من أجل التفاكر في العلاقات بين  الناديين وسبل تعزيزها وهذا هو عنوان الرسالة ولم يذكر مندوب الأخضر حمد  مفتاح أي شئ آخر ولم يتحدث عن قضية أديكو ونقول تم التعاقد مع أديكو بنظام  الفيفا المتبع منذ عام ونتشرف نحن في المريخ بأننا أول نادٍ طبق هذا النظام  وأضاف قريش النظام يعنى بتطابق المعلومات بين الناديين والاتحادات ذات  الصلة تحت إشراف اللجنة المكونة من الفيفا وإذا أردنا استقدام لاعب مثلاً  من الأخضر لا بد أن نورد كل المعلومات بالتفصيل من الناديين وحتى وكلاء  اللاعبين تحت إشراف الاتحاد الوطني وبنفس القدر الاتحاد الليبي يفعل ذلك  وما حدث في يونيو الماضي أن المريخ استقدم اللاعب برفقة وكيله وأبدى اللاعب  رغبة الانتقال إلى المريخ وأدخلت المعلومات في النظام وأرسلت إلى الاتحاد  الليبي ولمزيد من الحرص قام الاتحاد السوداني بطلب استفسار من الاتحاد  الدولي عن أديكو ووارغو ووجهنا الاتحاد الدولي بإرسال طلب إلى الاتحاد  الليبي وحدث ذلك بالفعل ومضى قريش: وأيضا لمزيد من الحرص أرسل الاتحاد صورة  من عقد أديكو مع الأخضر وبمقارنة هذا العقد يتضح أنه نفس العقد   المنشور  في موقع سودانا فوق ويختلف في شئ واحد تاريخ العقد في الأول من الموسم  الرياضي 2010 الى 2011 ولدينا كل المستندات التي تؤكد أننا أرسلنا العقد  إلى الاتحاد الليبي وأوضح أن الموسم لم يكتمل بالنسبة لأديكو بسبب الحرب  وقال المعروف أن الموسم الليبي يبدأ في 5/8 وينتهي في 15/5/2011 ونؤكد أن  موقفنا سليم والموافقة جاءت من الاتحاد الليبي على انتقال أديكو من نادي  الأخضر إلى المريخ وأحطنا علماً بأن فترة أديكو مع ناديه انتهت وأن اللاعب  حر وتم التعاقد معه ونحن نعلم جيداً من يقف خلف هذه الزوبعة ومن يريد إحداث  البلبلة ومندوب الأخضر الذي وصل إلى الخرطوم جاء الى أمور تتعلق بعمل  دارسات عليا في الجامعة وهذا أمر شخصي ونطمئن جماهير المريخ بأن انتقال  أديكو سليم مليار في المائة وكل إجراءاتنا سليمة ولا غبار عليها وعاد محمد  جعفر قريش للتأكيد من جديد على أن مندوب الأخضر الليبي قابل متوكل محمد علي  ولم يتحدث عن القضية وقال: ربما يتحدث عن هذه القضية لرئيس النادي وفي حال  طرح الأمر لدينا الإجابات وموقفنا سليم وليست هناك مشكلة في التعاقد مع  أديكو.

مندوب الاتحاد الليبي يشيد بالأحمر والفيل الإيفواري

 حمد مفتاح: زيارتي للسودان لا علاقة لها بموضوع أديكو .. ولم نثر القضية وليست لدينا مستحقات مالية بطرف المريخ

عقد أديكو معنا انتهى في يونيو وكان لمدة عام .. والظروف في ليبيا وقتها حددت طريقة انتقاله الى السودان

العلاقة بيننا واتحاد الكرة كانت مقطوعة .. ونحن من أشعل الثورة وعاقبونا بهبوط الفريق الى الدرجة الأدنى

القرار زال بزوال النظام وأهنئ المريخ على استقدام العاجي .. أديكو محترف حقيقي وصاحب أخلاق عالية

العاجي واحد من أفضل المحترفين في تاريخ الدوري الليبي .. وحصلنا عليه بصعوبة من الزمالك

انتقال أديكو تم عن طريق اتحاد الكرة في ليبيا ولم يكن هناك اتصال بين الأندية والاتحاد وسمعنا بانتقاله عبر قناة الجزيرة



الرياضة في ليبيا كانت محتكرة لأبناء النظام البائد .. وهؤلاء وضعوا قيوداً على كرة القدم والأندية

نسعى الى توطيد علاقاتنا مع الأندية الخارجية ومن بينها المريخ ونرغب في توقيع اتفاقية توأمة بين الناديين

نطمح الى تبادل الخبرات والزيارات .. والثورة انطلقت بعد مباراة المريخ والأخضر بمدينة البيضاء

سيكون الأحمر طرفاً في أي دورة نقيمها بليبيا .. ولدينا أربعة لاعبين أجانب كلهم تركوا النادي خلال الثورة



أكد  حمد مفتاح عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الأخضر الليبي أن زيارته للسودان التي بدأت  أمس الأول وانتهت أمس لا علاقة لها بموضوع انتقال أديكو للمريخ واصفاً ما  يجري بأنه لا يمت للحقيقة بصلة وقال حمد مفتاح إن أديكو انتقل للمريخ  باتفاق بين الاتحادين السوداني والليبي بسبب ظروف الحرب التي كانت سائدة في  ليبيا وقال إن أديكو ليس الأجنبي الوحيد الذي ترك ليبيا بنفس الطريقة وقال  إنهم عرفوا بانتقال أديكو للمريخ عن طريق قناة الجزيرة لكنهم لا يطالبون  حالياً بأي تعويض لأن عقد اللاعب معهم كان لمدة سنة وانتهى في يونيو من  العام الماضي وقال مفتاح إنه يزور السودان لبحث أوجه التعاون بين ناديه  والمريخ وذلك لتحقيق المصالح المشتركة وذكر موفد النادي الليبي أنه يهنئ  المريخ على استقدام أديكو واصفاً العاجي بأنه محترف حقيقي ولاعب مميز  ومنضبط وصاحب أخلاق عالية وكشف أنهم وجدوا صعوبات كبيرة في الحصولعليه من  الزمالك، وأوضح أن ناديه أشعل شرارة الثورة ولذلك عاقبه الاتحاد الليبي  بالهبوط الى درجة أقل وأشار الى أن العلاقة بين المريخ والأخضر ستكون أكثر  تميزاً المرحلة المقبلة وأوضح أن المريخ سيكون ضيفاً دائماً في كل الدورات  التي ينظمها فريق الأخضر بليبيا، وذكر أنهم يتطلعون الى عهد جديد بعد زوال  نظام القذافي وأوضح أن الرياضة كان يسيطر عليها أبناء النظام وكانوا  يتحكمون في مفاصلها واتخذوا قرارات أقعدت كرة القدم والأندية .. من جهته  وصف سكرتير المريخ بالإنابة ما يدور حالياً حول انتقال أديكو بأنه مجرد  إثارة صحفية لا سند لها في الواقع وقال متوكل أحمد علي إن الضيف الليبي  يزرو السودان لأمر مختلف تماماً وأنه اجتمع بعدد من المسؤولين للتعرف على  ما يمكن تحقيقه لفائدة الرياضة بالبلدين
عن طريق التعاون مع الأندية وكانت الصدى أجرت حواراً مع موفد الأخضر الليبي وتحدثت الى متوكل أحمد علي

وهنا نص الحوار والحديث:

•           بداية نرحب بك في بلدك الثاني السودان ونتمنى لشعبكم وبلدكم الاستقرار وأرجو أن تحدثنا عن سبب زيارتك للسودان؟

-            أشكرك على الترحاب بي وأقول إننا وبعد الثورة في ليبيا نتطلع لوضع خطط  جديدة للرياضة خاصة وأن الرياضة في ليبيا ظلت محتكرة لأبناء النظام البائد  الذين وضعوا قيوداً كثيرة على الحركة الرياضية والأندية.. ونحن الآن نسعى  لتوطيد علاقاتنا مع الأندية الخارجية وخاصة نادي المريخ الذي نعتبره من  الأندية العريقة والكبيرة في المنطقة.. وأقول إنني هنا لطرح أفكار على نادي  المريخ تمهيداً للقاء مشترك بين الناديين وذلك بعد هدوء الأوضاع في  ليبيا.. ونحن نرغب في توقيع اتفاق توأمة بين الأخضر والمريخ بحيث نحقق  المصالح المشتركة ونتبادل الخبرات والمنفعة.. خاصة وأن المريخ كان معنا قبل  الثورة وبل إن مباراتنا معه في مدينة البيضاء التي انطلقت منها الشرارة  الأولى للثورة كانت سبباً في التغيير الذي حدث في ليبيا.. وأذكر أن الجمهور  الذي حضر المباراة خرج بعد نهايتها في مظاهرات وتسبب في اندلاع الثورة  ولهذا نحن نعتبر المريخ جزءاً من تلك الذكريات الرائعة.. ورأينا أن تكون  بداية علاقاتنا مع الأندية الخارجية مع المريخ لهذا السبب.. وبعد اجتماعات  مع المسؤولين في نادي المريخ اتفقنا على توقيع اتفاق تعاون في المستقبل  ولكن من الآن اتفقنا على أن يكون المريخ طرفاً في أي دورة كروية ودية  يقيمها الأخضر في ليبيا ويحدث نفس الشئ بالنسبة للدورات التي ينظمها المريخ  حيث سنكون أول المدعوين لدوراته.

•           منذ متى وأنت في السودان وهل التقيت بالمسؤولين في نادي المريخ لتحقيق الهدف الذي جئت من أجله؟

-            حضرت إلى السودان صباح أمس الأول وسأغادره فجر اليوم وقد التقيت بعدد من  المسؤولين في النادي وقد رحبوا بالأفكار التي طرحتها عليهم وعقدت اجتماعين  مع متكول أحمد علي سكرتير نادي المريخ بالإنابة وقد تلاقت الرؤى بيننا حيث  أمن الجميع على ضرورة التعاون بين شباب البلدين والتقيت أيضاً رئيس النادي.

•            لكن على النقيض من حديثك هذا نحن عرفنا أنك هنا بسبب مشكلة صاحبت انتقال  لاعبكم السابق أديكو إلى المريخ.. ماذا تقول عن الجدل الذي يدور حالياً حول  هذا الأمر؟

-           أولاً أهنئ المريخ على ضمه للاعب  أديكو فهو محترف بحق, ويتميز بالانضباط والأخلاق العالية ويعتبر من أفضل  اللاعبين الأجانب الذين مروا على الدوري الليبي.. وفنياً يتمتع بمهارة  كبيرة وهذا حديث الفنيين لأنني لست مؤهلاً للحديث عن فنياته.. وبالمناسبة  نحن حصلنا عليه بصعوبة من الزمالك.. وأعتقد أن مباراة المريخ معنا في ليبيا  قبل اندلاع الثورة قادت أديكو للمريخ.

-           ولكن  مسؤولين في ناديكم تحدثوا عن انتقاله دون علمهم أو هذا هو الحديث الذي  تناقلته بعض المواقع على الإنترنت. ما تعليقك؟

•            أولاً أقول لك إن الانتقال تم عن طريق اتحاد الكرة في ليبيا نسبة لظروف  الثورة حيث لم يكن هناك اتصال بين الأندية والاتحاد.

-           وكيف عرفتم أنه انتقل للمريخ؟

•           سمعنا بالخبر من قناة الجزيرة.

-           وهل تطالبون الآن بأي حقوق مقابل انتقاله للمريخ؟

•            لا أبداً لأن عقد أديكو معنا انتهى في يونيو 2010 وأصلاً عقده معنا كان  لسنة واحدة ثم أن الظروف التي كانت سائدة في ليبيا هي التي حددت طريقة  انضمامه للمريخ وكثيرون فعلوا هذا.

-           هل تقصد أن أديكو ليس الوحيد الذي غادر فريقه بليبيا إلى فريق آخر؟

•           نعم نحن كان لدينا أربعة لاعبين وكلهم تركوا ليبيا.. كيف لهم أن يمكثوا في مثل تلك الظروف.

-           حسناً.. ألم يخبركم اتحاد الكرة في ليبيا بما حدث؟

•           بالمناسبة العلاقة بيننا واتحاد الكرة كانت مقطوعة تماماً؟

-           لماذا؟

-            لأن الثورة في لبيبا بدأت عن طريق جماهيرنا.. نحن من أشعلنا الثورة..  ولهذا قام الاتحاد الليبي باتخاذ قرار يقضي بهبوط الفريق إلى الدرجة  الأدنى؟

•           وهل ما زال القرار سارياً؟

-            لا.. لا.. القرار زال بزوال النظام البائد.. ومواصلة لحديثي عن عدم إبلاغ  اتحاد الكرة لنا بانتقال أديكو للمريخ أقول لك إن الاتصالات بين شرق ليبيا  وغربها كانت مقطوعة تماماً ذلك لأن النظام البائد كان يسيطر على الغرب ونحن  في شرق البلاد حيث الثوار.

•           اذا كان ناديكم لا  يرى مشكلة في انتقال اديكو للمريخ فلماذا أطلق المسؤولون في نادي الأخضر  تصريحات شككوا فيها في قانونية انتقاله للمريخ؟

-           أنا شخصياً لم أسمع بهذا الحديث إلا عندكم هنا في السودان.

•           ولكن طالعنا تصريحات لمسؤول في ناديكم. فمن أين أتت هذه الأخبار؟

-           ربما من الجمهور لأن جمهور فريقنا يعشق أديكو جداً ونحن لا يمكن أن نمنع الجمهور من أن يعبر عن رأيه أو مشاعره.

•           هل هذا يعني أنكم لم تثيروا اللغط الدائر حالياً.

-            نحن وطوال الأشهر الماضية لم نكن نفكر في كرة القدم.. وإلى الآن لا يوجد  فريق يمارس نشاطه ما عدا المنتخب الموجود في تونس. ثم إننا صرفنا كل  الأموال التي كانت بحوزتنا في أعمال الإغاثة ودعم الثوار.

•           جلستم الآن ولدقائق معدودة مع رئيس نادي المريخ هل لمست منه أي تعاون في الأفكار التي تتحدث عنها؟

•            اللقاء كما لاحظت كان سريعاً وقد أبلغني بأنه على علم بكل الأفكار التي  ناقشتها مع المسؤولين الآخرين في النادي وقال لي إن السيد متوكل مفوض من  قبل إدارة النادي كما أكد اتفاقه مع أفكارنا ورحب بنا وتكفل بإقامة معسكر  لفريقنا في الخرطوم عقب هدوء الأحوال تماماً في ليبيا.



متوكل أحمد علي: ما يدور بخصوص أديكو نوع من الإثارة الصحفية

أكد  متوكل أحمد علي نائب سكرتير المريخ أن السيد حمد مفتاح يزور السودان  للتباحث مع مسؤولي نادي المريخ عن أوجه التعاون المتوقع بين ناديي الاتحاد  والمريخ.. وقال متوكل الذي كان حاضراً الحوار الذي أجرته الصدى مع الضيف  الليبي إن مسؤول نادي الاتحاد التقى بعدد من المسؤولين في السودان من بينهم  شركة (سما سبورت) ممثلة في أمين عبد القادر مدير التسويق وذلك للتعرف على  أوجه التعاون ومعرفة البيئة التي تعمل فيها الكرة السودانية.

وقال  متوكل إن زيارة عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الاتحاد الليبي لا علاقة لها لا من  قريب ولا من بعيد بموضوع انتقال أديكو الذي يشغل الساحة الآن ووصف متكول ما  يدور حول نجم المريخ بأنه نوع من الإثارة الصحفية.. وأشاد متوكل بما ظل  يجده المريخ في ليبيا من معاملة كريمة سواء عند مروره بها أو إقامته  لمعسكرات هناك ووصف ليبيا بأنها مكان مناسب لإقامة معسكرات الفرق الرياضية  وحيا نائب سكرتير المريخ الشعب الليبي والحفاوة البالغة التي ظل يستقبل بها  أشقاءه العرب والفرق الرياضية.

وفي ختام حديثه أكد متوكل  أحمد علي أن نادي المريخ سعيد بزيارة الضيف الليبي وقال إن المريخ سيرد على  الكرم الليبي بالطريقة المثلى مؤكداً استعداد المريخ لتوقيع اتفاقية تعاون  وتوأمة بين الناديين بمجرد عودة الأحوال إلى طبيعتها في ليبيا
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الأجواء في القلعة الحمراء ..بقلم هيثم محمد علي
ردود الافعال تتواصل بالشارع المريخي حول قرار الوالي غير المعلن و(الاجواء) تكشف تفاصيل جديدة
تصريحات مهمة للملا عمر حجوج (للاجواء) :الهدف من الحراك الاعداد بصورة مثالية للعمومية المرتقبة والعهد الجديد ودعم الرئيس
تواصل الاجتماعات المريخية وشباب من اجل المريخ يلتقون بالاعلام بقاعة المجلس التشريعي اليوم
مريخاب المملكة ينظمون اكبر تظاهرة بالمدينة المنورة وفريق الشباب يرفع درجات الاعداد
مازالت  ردود الافعال المريخية تتواصل ساخنة بالشارع المريخي بعد ماتميزت  به  (الاجواء) حول القرار غير المعلن لسعادة الدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس  المريخ  بعدم الترشح لدورة رابعة والاكتفاء بثلاث دورات وعدم الترشح لولاية  رابعة  من خلال الجمعية العمومية المرتقبة لنادي المريخ والتي ستجري احداثها  في  الثاني من ديسمبر القادم. حيث مازالت ردود الافعال تتواصل هنا وهناك   وبالامس تلقينا في (الاجواء) اتصالا هاتفيا كريما من امين خزينة المريخ   السابق والقطب المريخي الكبير الملا عمر حجوج والذي تحدث حول ما اثير من   تداعيات هذه الخطوة من الرئيس المحبوب الدكتور جمال الوالي والذي يحظى   باجماع من كل الوان الطيف المريخي وكشف حجوج تفاصيل واسرار جديدة حول   الحراك الذي يسود الشارع المريخي هذه الايام والذي يقوده شباب من اجل   المريخ للترتيب للجمعية العمومية المرتقبة والتي سيدخل بعدها النادي عصرا   جديدا بعد تطبيق دوري المحترفين واعتبار الاندية شركات ومؤسسات رياضية بحسب   توجيهات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) و الذي وجه الاتحادات القارية   بمخاطبة اتحاداتها الوطنية بتطبيق هذا القرار في موعد اقصاه نهاية العام   القادم.. بجانب التطورات العديدة التي تشهدها الساحة الرياضية والاقتصادية   والسياسية بالبلاد في ظل ارتفاع معدلات الصرف وفي ظل الوضع الاقتصادي   الراهن بجانب الاستفادة من بعض سلبيات المرحلة الماضية من خلال الجمعيات   العمومية واكد بان نفرا كريما من ابناء المريخ الحادبين على مصلحته وقيادات   ورموز واهل المريخ تنادوا من اجل التخطيط للمرحلة القادمة من اجل العديد   من الغايات حيث اكد حجوج بان الاجتماعات التي نظمها شباب من اجل المريخ   بمتابعة ودعم ورموز النادي الذين تنادوا من اجل مصلحة المريخ ومن اجل   المرحلة القادمة ورسم ملامح المستقبل حيث كشف بان كل هذه الاجتماعات وما تم   فيها من طرح يؤكد على ان الوالي هو خيار المرحلة وخيار الجميع  واستمراريته  مطلب كل الفئات والشرائح المريخية وكشف حجوج بان الغرض والهدف  من هذه  اللقاءات هو توحيد الرؤي والافكار ومناقشة الجميع في مستقبل  المريخ ورفع  هذه الرؤي والافكار والتوصيات للسيد الرئيس جمال الوالي قبل  انعقاد الجمعية  العمومية المرتقبة حيث اكد حجوج بان كل هذه اللقاءات وكل  هذا الحراك سيتم  تلخيصه في مذكرة ضافية ونقاط تحمل الرؤية المستقبلية  للجميعة المرتقبة  وللمرحلة القادمة.. كاشفا بدعم هذا الحراك على استمرارية  الرئيس مؤكدا بان  البعض قد اساء الفهم واننا اكثر حرصا علي استمرارية  الوالي وعلي مستقبل  المريخ خصوصا في ظل التحديات الكبيرة والمتغيرات علي  الساحة الرياضية.

(الاجواء) كما وعدت انصار الشفق الاحمر ستواصل البحث في هذا الملف وتكشف العديد من التفاصيل عبر الايام القادمة ان شاء الله.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*تحت شعار (نحو مستقبل مشرق يد بيد)


روابط المريخ بالمملكة العربية السعودية تعقد لقاءا موسعاً

شهد  فندق طابا بالمدينة المنورة بالمملكة العربية السعودية امس الاول لقاء   مريخيا جامعا لكل روابط المريخ بالمملكة العربية السعودية بجدة والرياض   ومكة والدمام وابها وحائل وعسير حيث استضاف الفندق هذه التظاهرة المريخية   الكبرى لروابط المريخ بمدن المملكة المختلفة تحت رعاية رابطة المريخ   بالمدينة المنورة والتي استضافت هذا الحدث الكبير بقيادة رئيسها عبدالله   محمد الحسن وابوفراس محمد علي وعبدالله صالح بشير ومجذوب الطيب ومرتضي محمد   مختار وجمال مختار ومحمد الرشيد والمهندس صديق والفاتح مدني.. فيما مثل   رابطة جدة رئيس الرابطة حمد جادين والنعيم سليمان وازهري محمد الحسن وقامت   رابطة المدينة المنورة بتكريم كل روابط المريخ بالمملكة بقيادة رابطة   المريخ بمكة المكرمة وحضر الاحتفال رابطة اهل الهلال بالمملكة العربية   السعودية وتم عقد سمنار وندوة جامعة تحت شعار ملتقي روابط المريخ بالمملكة   العربية السعودية نحو مستقبل مشرق يد بيد.. وتناول الاجتماع هموم المرحلة   القادمة ومستقبل النادي بعد تطبيق الدخول في عصر وعالم الاحتراف وامنت   روابط المريخ بالمملكة علي استمرارية الرئيس جمال الوالي لولاية رابعة   ودعمه في المرحلة القادمة. وتم تكريم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بدرع تسلمه   الدكتور محمد النعيم سليمان عضو الاطار الطبي نيابة عن المجلس والقي كلمة   ضافية شكر من خلالها روابط المريخ بالمملكة.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*بعد ان تميزت (الاجواء) به


ردود فعل واسعة لاستقالة الشاعر من تجمع اهل المريخ

وجدت  الاستقالة التي تقدم بها عضو المكتب القيادي لتنظيم اهل المريخ  الاستاذ  معتز الشاعر والتي تميزت (الاجواء) بها ردود فعل كبيرة وسط الشارع  المريخي  امس والذي استفسر حول الاسباب الحقيقية التي ادت الى هذه الاستقالة  وطالب  الشاعر بكشف هذه الاسباب التي ادت الي هذه الاستقالة. يذكر بان  الشاعر  اكد بان استقالته نهائية ولا تراجع فيها من التنظيم.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*سيواجه مريخ ابوحمد 


فريق الشباب بالمريخ يرفع درجات الاعداد

كثف  فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ للشباب تدريباته الاعدادية وذلك في اطار  برنامجه  للدورة الثانية من دوري الشباب والتي يتصدرها شباب المريخ بفارق  الاهداف  عن شباب امبدة والتي كان شباب المريخ قد استهلوها بالتعادل السلبي  امام  شباب امبدة ويواصل فريق الشباب تحضيراته الجادة وسط اهتمام كبير من   المسئولين بقطاع الشباب بقيادة رئيس القطاع الاستاذ حسن ادريس واركان حربه   ياسر الشريف وانس الطاهر سالم وصلاح نصر وعصام طلب وكانت تدريبات الشباب  قد  شهدت عودة الثنائي ياسر الديبة وعبدالرحيم امبدة بعد طول غياب بجانب  محمد  شمس الفلاح بعد عودته من رحلة علاجية ناجحة بالعاصمة المصرية  القاهرة، وكان  المسئولون بقطاع الشباب قد التقوا بوفد رفيع من مجلس مريخ  ابوحمد والذي  طالب بمباراة ودية امام شباب المريخ حيث تقرر ان تقام هذه  المباراة يوم  الثاني عشر من هذا الشهر باستاد المريخ هذا وسيواجه شباب  المريخ يوم  الاثنين القادم شباب التحرير في دوري الشباب.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*وسط نجاح كبير


المريخ يواصل معسكره التحضيري بالسادس من اكتوبر

واصل  فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ معسكره التحضيري الناجح بالعاصمة المصرية   القاهرة بمدينة السادس من اكتوبر والذي يتواصل هذه الايام حيث ظلت الفرقة   الحمراء تؤدي تدريبات يومية تحت اشراف المدير الفني للفريق الكابتن حسام   البدري بجانب مدرب الاحمال ويلي هارد بمشاركة جميع المجموعة التي تواصل   نشاطها هناك هذا وسيستهل الفريق تدريباته الاعدادية مساء غد الاحد بملعب   فندق الهيلتون امام فريق البشتيل احد اندية الممتاز (ب).
*

----------


## musab aljak

* 

ظهر اليوم بالمجلس التشريعي 

شباب من اجل المريخ يلتقون بالاعلام الاحمر

قدم  تنظيم شباب من اجل المريخ الدعوة لكل الاقلام المريخية ولجميع  المنتسبين  للنادي الاحمر عبر المنابر المسموعة والمقروءة والمرئية لاجتماع  في  الحادية عشرة من ظهر اليوم بقاعة المجلس التشريعي بولاية الخرطوم بدعم   كريم من الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني عضو مجلس الشورى المريخي والذي ستستقبل   مكاتبه هذا الاجتماع بمتابعة من رموز المريخ بقيادة سكرتير المريخ الاسبق   الاستاذ عصام الحاج والاستاذ مهدي عشم الله ويأتي هذا الاجتماع وهذا اللقاء   في اطار الحراك الكبير الذي يسود المجتمع والشارع المريخي من اجل الترتيب   للجمعية العمومية المرتقبة ومناقشة تحديات المرحلة الجديدة بجانب  الاستماع  لراي الزملاء الاعلاميين حول مستقبل المريخ وحول الوضع الراهن  وتضمين  توصيات الاعلام الاحمر حول تصوره للمرحلة المقبلة وقد تم توزيع  رقاع الدعوة  لكل الزملاء الاعلاميين حيث يتوقع ان يجئ لقاء اليوم جامعا  لكل الزملاء.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*منتخبنا الوطني يلعب اليوم ضد المنتخب الاثيوبي  في اطار التحضيران للنجوم السوداء

 يشهد إستاد ملعب بيبي بيكلا بالعاصمة الاثيوبية اديس في الرابعة من عصر  اليوم اللقاء الودي الذي يجمع منتخبنا الوطني بنظيره الاثيوبي في اطار  استعدادات المنتخب للمباراة القادمة في تصفيات امم افريقيا بغينيا والجابون  2012 والتي يستضيف من خلالها نظيره المنتخب الغاني ضمن مباريات الجولة  السادسة والاخيرة للمجموعة التاسعة والمحدد  لها الثامن من الشهر المقبل.و تعتبر المباراة هي الاولى لمنتخبنا ضمن  معسكره التحضيري باديس استعدادا للنجوم السوداء ، حيث اكمل الجهاز الفني  للصقور تحت قيادة مازدا وبمشاركة كل اللاعبين الذين رافقوا البعثة من خلال  مران صباحي للصقوراستعداد تهم الفنية والبدنية لمباراة اليوم وشهد المران  تألقاً لافتا لنجم خط الوسط نصر الدين الشغيل و قد أكد مدرب المنتخب محمد  عبدالله مازدا ان المباراة ستشكل اعدادا حقيقيا خصوصا ان المنتخب الاثيوبي  يمتاز لعبه بالسرعة والانقضاض ويلعب الكرة الحديثة والممرحلة، و ذكر ان  اللاعبون وصلوا الى مرحلة جيده من اللياقة و الاستعداد.واشار مازدا ان  جهازه كثف من تحضيراته الجادة من خلال معسكره الذي يقيمه حالياً بالعاصمة  الاثيوبية اديس ابابا وذلك في اطار استعدادته لمباراته المصيرية امام نظيره  الغاني.وسيدفع مازدا من خلال لقاء اليوم بكل من بهاء الدين محمد عبدالله ،  موسي الزومة،بلة جابر جمعة علي وصالح الامين في خط الدفاع نزار حامد ،احمد  الباشا،مصعب عمر،قلق في خط الوسط وثنائي مقدمة رمضان عجب وابو القاسم سعيد

*

----------


## musab aljak

*سر الختم يشرف المران
 شرف سفير السودان لدى اثيوبيا الفريق عبدالرحمن سر الختم مران الصقور  الختامي صباح امس وطالب اللاعبين باداء مباراة كبيرة امام الاثيوبي وتحقيق  الفوز لانها تعتبر اخر بروفة للصقور قبل منازلة الغاني حيث طالب اللاعبين  بالانتصار عليه وصدارة المجموعة التاسعة

*

----------


## musab aljak

*صيحة ...موسى مصطفى ....قوش الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب!!
·   ان اختارت جمعية المريخ الفريق صلاح قوش ليكون خليفة الوالي هذا يعني ان   المريخ امن مستقبله لسنوات قادمات برئيس قوي سيمنح المقعد الهيبة والقوة   بعد ان افتقدناها سنوات .

·  الفريق صلاح قوش كقيادي بارز  لمع بقوة ووضع اسمه ضمن الخيارات المطروحة  للعمل بالمريخ خلفا للاخ جمال  الوالي الذي قدم وما استبقى شيئا ولان المريخ  يهمنا جميعا فاننا نؤكد بان  من اختاروا الفريق صلاح قوش قد اختار القوة  والصلابة لرئاسة نادي المريخ  وهذا ما سيفيد المريخ ويجعل منه نادي مهاب على  كل الاصعدة.

·   لو قدر للفريق صلاح قوش التربع على كرسي الرئاسة اعتقد انه وفي اقل من   نصف موسم سيتربع على قلوب الجماهير لانه قيادي محنك وكادر اداري لا غني عنه   باي حال من الاحوال وكل نادي في الدنيا يتمناه باعتبار انه يملك كاريزما   القيادة والحنكة الادارية والحكمة ايضا والتي نحتاجها في بعض الاحايين   وليست في كل المواقع.

·  مبروووووووووووووك للمريخ بانه  البار صلاح قوش والذي سيكون اضافة حقيقية  للمريخ وداعما لمسيرته لتعود  اليه نغمته المحببة والى طريق المجد يا مريخ  السعد وكل الهناء.

·   ان ارادوا للمجلس الجديد النجاح والسير الي الامام عليهم باختيار عناصر   قوية صلبة ليس بعناصر نعم يا سيدي وحاضر يا بيه لان وقتها قد ولي وما عاد   المريخ ذلك النادي الذي يتسول لجيوب الافراد.

·  نريد مجلس يهز الارض .. مجلس لوردات يختلف فيه الاعضاء من اجل الاتفاق لا من اجل تصفية الحسابات بابشع ضورها المقيتة.

·   نريد سكرتير ليس كل همه السيطرة على التصريحات واستخدام اسلوب (الهرش)   والانفعالات بل نريده قويا مهابا لا يطلق التصريحات ليسحبها من الاعلام بعد   ان يفيق من الصدمة!!

·  بالمريخ اكثر من رجل قوي من خلال التنظيمات المختلفة ان كانت تجمع او نهضة او غيرها من التنظيمات .

·       لا نريد العناصر الضعيفة التي تجيز القرارات بالتمرير وبالهاتف حتى لا نعيد مريخ العقد الاخير.

·       نريد قرارات صائبة قوية شجاعة ومجلس يتحمل المسئولية لا مجلس يبحث عن الشماعات .

·   ادرك جيدا ان ما نكتبه لا يرضي الكل ولكن مصلحة المريخ تجعلنا نتحمل   ونصبر ونكتب ونكابد حتي ياتي الى المريخ مجلس يستحق ان نفاخر به ونقول انه   مجلس صنع المنجزات والمعجزات.

·  اما الاسماء التي تم طرحها  سابقا تحتاج الى تنقيح رغم تحفظنا عليها  واتمنى ان لا يدفع بمجلس كله من  الشباب حتى لا ندخل في نفق جديد فالمريخ  يحتاج الى الخبرات والعقليات  الكبيرة مثل صلاح قوش ولا يحتاج الى جيوب  افراد!!

·  اما  على مستوى الجهاز الفني واللاعبين فالمريخ الان يعيش اجمل ايامه  ويحتاج  الى عوامل نفسية فقط وضخ الروح في اللاعبين من اجل استعادة الروح  الحمراء  الباسلة
*

----------


## musab aljak

*رأى صريح  .. ياسر قاسم  .. ترشيح قوش بالونة اختبار لاستمرار جمال الوالي !


*أكثر  من 3 أيام مرت علي نشر وتداول خبر ترشح الفريق صلاح قوش رئيس  جهاز الأمن  السابق لرئاسة نادي المريخ دون أن نقرأ توضيحا بالنفي أو  التأكيد من صاحب  الشأن نفسه الفريق صلاح قوش، انتظرنا مثل هذا التوضيح لأن  توقيت الخبر  وحرص مصدره علي عدم الافصاح عن نفسه والاكتفاء بعبارة مصدر  داخل المؤتمر  الوطني، لا يساعد علي أخذ الخبر بمحمل الجد، لا نقصد بذلك  الزميل أبوعاقلة  أماسا صاحب السبق الاعلامي في الانفراد بالخبر، أبوعاقلة  زميل عزيز نعرفه  ونعرف مهنيته، وأي زميل في مكانه لن يفوت مثل هذا السبق  الاعلامي، لا  سيما والمعني بالخبر شخص لم يعرف عنه الاقتراب من الرياضة  ناهيك عن انتماء  مريخي يقوده لمنصب رئيس النادي، ولكن حرص مصدر الخبر علي  اخفاء اسمه، ثم  ترك الباب بعد ذلك مواربا من غير نفي أو تأكيد، يجعل الخبر  كما لو كان  بالونة اختبار، القصد منها ترشيح شخص آخر في الوقت المناسب، هذا  الشخص  بطبيعة الحال هو رئيس النادي الحالي جمال الوالي الذي تحمل هذا  الموسم ما  لم يتحمله في كل سنواته الأخري من أجل هدف واحد هو فوز الفريق  ببطولة  الدوري الممتاز والدخول للانتخابات بعين قوية تنجيه من ثورة  الجماهير، لا  أظن اننا بحاجة لشرح ما تحمله جمال الوالي هذا العام بعد الذي  فعله به  وبالمريخ الحارس عصام الحضري، ولا أظن اننا بحاجة للتذكير  بتصريحات قالها  جمال الوالي أكثر من مرة في الصحف والاذاعة والفضائيات وهي  أن ترشحه  لرئاسة المريخ مرة رابعة مرهون بفوز الفريق ببطولة الدوري  الممتاز.
*بربكم  .. أيهما أقرب للتصديق ترشح جمال الوالي في وقت يكون  فيه المريخ متوجا  بلقب الدوري الممتاز وهو اللقب الذي لم يحرزه المريخ غير  مرة واحدة في عهد  رئاسته للنادي خلال 8 سنوات متتالية، أم ترشح شخص غيره  حتي لو كان هذا  الشخص هو الفريق صلاح قوش؟
*نعم .. هي بالونة  اختبار  وسيناريو منطقي للذي يجري في المريخ حاليا قبل انعقاد الجمعية  العمومية،  فجمال الوالي المعروف بحرصه علي انتقاء من يعمل معه، خاصة في  مجلس الادارة  الذي تتباين فيه الأراء وتتلاحق فيه الكتوف في النقاش، لن  تعجبه الاجتماعات  التي تعقد هنا وهناك لفرض زيد أو عبيد من الناس، فرغم  اقتناعه بضعف  امكانيات بعض زملائه في المجلس الحالي، لن يقبل لنفسه أن  يكون عمدة بلا  أطيان في المجلس الذي يرأسه، طبعا المعني هنا واضح وتثبته  المجالس الأربعة  أو الخمسة التي ترأسها جمال الوالي منذ يوم 9 يونيو 2003.
*وحتي  نكون  منطقين، فالقصد من بالونة اختبار ترشيح الفريق صلاح قوش، لا ينحصر  فقط في  رفض جمال الوالي للاملاءات أو ما يعتبره وصايا تخرج من ألسنة بعض  أقطاب  النادي الكبار الذين يجتمعون هنا وهناك هذه الأيام، بل يمتد لتوصيل  رسالة  للمحيطين به ومن يعتبرون أنفسهم ( أتباع الرئيس )، هؤلاء من الصعب  لجمال  الوالي أن يجاهر لهم برفضه فكرة دخولهم المجلس مرة أخري، لا سيما  ومسيرتهم  معه عامرة بفروض الولاء والطاعة في أوقات شعر فيها بكثير من  المرارات من  تصرفات معارضيه، أمثال هؤلاء لا خيار أمام جمال الوالي للفكاك  منهم في أي  مجلس جديد غير التلويح بعدم ترشحه في الوقت الراهن حتي يذهب  منهم من يذهب  ويبقي منهم ما ينفع المريخ، وفي الوقت المناسب يظهر خبر  ترشحه رئيسا  للنادي.
أراء في كلمات
*أكثر ما جعلني استبعد ترشيح الفريق صلاح قوش، التأكيد المشدد علي ترشحه حتي وان ترشح جمال الوالي.
*بالعقل والمنطق ودون الدخول في حسابات الأصوات داخل الجمعية العمومية، هل يمكن تصديق هذه المعلومة؟
*نعلم   ان الفريق صلاح قوش خارج الجهاز التنفيذي للحكومة، ولكن مهما حدث لن تصل   الامور الي تحدٍ بينه وبين جمال الوالي للظفر برئاسة نادي المريخ.
*لا جمال الوالي يحتمل دمغ اسمه بالخسارة حول منصب تبوأه بسهولة ويسر علي مدار 8 سنوات ولا الفريق صلاح سيضع نفسه في هذا الموقف.
*وقبل كل ذلك .. ماهي الآلية التي ستأتي بالفريق صلاح قوش رئيسا للمريخ .. أليست هي الجمعية العمومية ؟
*كيف اذاً سيضمن الفريق صلاح قوش فوزه وهو غير ضامن عدم ترشح أي من أعضاء النادي ؟
*قريبا جدا سوف ترون ان كان ترشح الفريق صلاح قوش حقيقة أمام سيناريو يقود في النهاية جمال الوالي رئيسا جديدا وقديما للمريخ. 
*

----------


## musab aljak

* 					11 عين سمكة فى قدم نجم المريخ 			

قال وليد علاء الدين لاعب المريخ الشاب انه وجد فى قدمه 11 عين  سمكة بعد ان اجري فحوصات طبيبة فى الأيام الماضية بعد شعوره بالألم فى أسفل  قدمه الشيء الذي حرمه من العودة للتدريبات سواء ان كان مع الفريق الأول او  الفريق الشاب 
وقال اللاعب انه اجري عملية عين سمكة فى الأيام الماضية  وظن بانه أصبح جاهزا للتدريبات ولكن الآلام عاودته من مرة اخرى وعندما ذهب  للطبيب قال له انه قدمك توجد بها 11 عين سمكة وقال نجم المريخ الشاب انه  سيجرى عملسة جراحية اليوم لاستئصال عيون السمكة التى    لاحقته فى قدمه

*

----------


## musab aljak

*                     موقع اماراتى يختار القمة السودانية بين افضل عشرة ديربيات افريقية             

اختار موقع ابوظبى الرياضي على شبكة الانترنت قمة الكرة السودانية  وديربى ام درمان بين فريقى الهلال والمريخ فى المركز السادس بين اهم  الديربيات العربية على صعيد القارة الإفريقية واختار الموقع ديربى مدينه  القاهرة بين الاهلى والزمالك اهم وأشهر الدير بيات العربية لأنه يجمع بين  اقوي ناديين فى القاهرة السمراء وأكثرهم حصدا للألقاب وكما تحدثت مجلة  الفيفا عن الديربى المصرى قائلا عندما يلعب الاهلى والزمالك تتحول القاهرة    الى مدينه اشباح
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

صيحة ...موسى مصطفى ....قوش الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب!!  ·   ان اختارت جمعية المريخ الفريق صلاح قوش ليكون خليفة الوالي هذا يعني ان   المريخ امن مستقبله لسنوات قادمات برئيس قوي سيمنح المقعد الهيبة والقوة   بعد ان افتقدناها سنوات . ·  الفريق صلاح قوش كقيادي بارز  لمع بقوة ووضع اسمه ضمن الخيارات المطروحة  للعمل بالمريخ خلفا للاخ جمال  الوالي الذي قدم وما استبقى شيئا ولان المريخ  يهمنا جميعا فاننا نؤكد بان  من اختاروا الفريق صلاح قوش قد اختار القوة  والصلابة لرئاسة نادي المريخ  وهذا ما سيفيد المريخ ويجعل منه نادي مهاب على  كل الاصعدة. ·   لو قدر للفريق صلاح قوش التربع على كرسي الرئاسة اعتقد انه وفي اقل من   نصف موسم سيتربع على قلوب الجماهير لانه قيادي محنك وكادر اداري لا غني عنه   باي حال من الاحوال وكل نادي في الدنيا يتمناه باعتبار انه يملك كاريزما   القيادة والحنكة الادارية والحكمة ايضا والتي نحتاجها في بعض الاحايين   وليست في كل المواقع. ·  مبروووووووووووووك للمريخ بانه  البار صلاح قوش والذي سيكون اضافة حقيقية  للمريخ وداعما لمسيرته لتعود  اليه نغمته المحببة والى طريق المجد يا مريخ  السعد وكل الهناء. ·   ان ارادوا للمجلس الجديد النجاح والسير الي الامام عليهم باختيار عناصر   قوية صلبة ليس بعناصر نعم يا سيدي وحاضر يا بيه لان وقتها قد ولي وما عاد   المريخ ذلك النادي الذي يتسول لجيوب الافراد. ·  نريد مجلس يهز الارض .. مجلس لوردات يختلف فيه الاعضاء من اجل الاتفاق لا من اجل تصفية الحسابات بابشع ضورها المقيتة. ·   نريد سكرتير ليس كل همه السيطرة على التصريحات واستخدام اسلوب (الهرش)   والانفعالات بل نريده قويا مهابا لا يطلق التصريحات ليسحبها من الاعلام بعد   ان يفيق من الصدمة!! ·  بالمريخ اكثر من رجل قوي من خلال التنظيمات المختلفة ان كانت تجمع او نهضة او غيرها من التنظيمات . ·       لا نريد العناصر الضعيفة التي تجيز القرارات بالتمرير وبالهاتف حتى لا نعيد مريخ العقد الاخير. ·       نريد قرارات صائبة قوية شجاعة ومجلس يتحمل المسئولية لا مجلس يبحث عن الشماعات . ·   ادرك جيدا ان ما نكتبه لا يرضي الكل ولكن مصلحة المريخ تجعلنا نتحمل   ونصبر ونكتب ونكابد حتي ياتي الى المريخ مجلس يستحق ان نفاخر به ونقول انه   مجلس صنع المنجزات والمعجزات. ·  اما الاسماء التي تم طرحها  سابقا تحتاج الى تنقيح رغم تحفظنا عليها  واتمنى ان لا يدفع بمجلس كله من  الشباب حتى لا ندخل في نفق جديد فالمريخ  يحتاج الى الخبرات والعقليات  الكبيرة مثل صلاح قوش ولا يحتاج الى جيوب  افراد!! ·  اما  على مستوى الجهاز الفني واللاعبين فالمريخ الان يعيش اجمل ايامه  ويحتاج  الى عوامل نفسية فقط وضخ الروح في اللاعبين من اجل استعادة الروح  الحمراء  الباسلة



 صباحكم عافية ياجماعة الناس دي جادة في موضوع قوش ده انا شخصيا لا اؤيد الفكرة واتمني ان تكون كذبة
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*المفكرة



دوري أبطال أفريقيا - نصف النهائى:: الوداد الرياضي (المغرب) _ انيمبا (نيجيريا) ◄ الساعة :: 22:00 ◄ القناة ::الجزيرة الرياضية +9

===============


الدوري الأسباني - الأسبوع: 7:: أوساسونا _ ريال مايوركا ◄ الساعة :: 19:00 ◄ القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية +5
راسينغ سانتاندير _ رايو فاليكانو ◄ الساعة :: 19:00 ◄ القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية +9
فياريال _ ريال سرقسطة ◄ الساعة :: 19:00 ◄ القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية + 4
فالنسيا _ غرناطة ◄ الساعة :: 21:00 ◄ القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية + 2
ملقا _ خيتافي ◄ الساعة :: 23:00 ◄ القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية + 2


الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع: 6:: روما _ أتالانتا ◄ الساعة :: 19:00 ◄ القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية +1
إنتر ميلان _ نابولي ◄ الساعة :: 21:45 ◄ القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية +1


الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع: 7:: إيفرتون _ ليفربول ◄ الساعة :: 14:45 ◄ القناة :: أبوظبي الرياضية - HD 3
أستون فيلا _ ويغان أثليتيك ◄ الساعة :: 17:00 ◄ القناة :: أبوظبي الرياضية - HD 6
بلاكبيرن روفرز _ مانشستر سيتي ◄ الساعة :: 17:00 ◄ القناة :: أبوظبي الرياضية - HD 3
مانشستر يونايتد _ نوريتش سيتي ◄ الساعة :: 17:00 ◄ القناة :: أبوظبي الرياضية - HD 5
سندرلاند _ وست بروميتش ألبيون ◄ الساعة :: 17:00 ◄ القناة :: أبوظبي الرياضية - HD 4
وولفرهامبتون _ نيوكاسل يونايتد ◄ الساعة :: 17:00 ◄ القناة :: أبوظبي الرياضية - HD 7


(جميــع المباريــات بتوقــت الســودان)





نتـائــج مبـاريــات أمــس ::

الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع: 8:: كايزرسلاوترن (0) : (2) شتوتجارت

===============


دوري زين السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع: 4:: النصر (1) : (2) الفتح
نجران (1) : (1) الفيصلي
القادسية (1) : (1) التعاون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا ياشباب على الروائع
وربنا يديكم الصحة والعافية
وجبة دسمة بالجد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

محمد كمال يراجع الطبيب

سيقوم حارس المريخ محمد كمال بمراجعة الدكتور احمد عبدالعزيز وذلك لتحديد موعد عودته لملامسة الكرة من جديد..




محمد كمال ده حيرجع متين ؟؟ ماكان اصبع
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكووووور  ي غاليين
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً  لشباب المنبر  ولا أنسى بالطبع  شيخ طارق
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الترجي يصل الخرطوم.. الهلال يختتم تحضيراته اليوم.. والمريخ يبدأ التجارب الودية غداً 
وصلت  بعثة الترجي التونسي الخرطوم في السادسة والربع من مساء امس استعدادا  لمواجهة الهلال غدا بالقلعة الزرقاء في ذهاب دور الاربعة من دوري ابطال  افريقيا وحضر الترجي بكامل لاعبيه بقيادة الدراجي والهيشري والمساكني وترأس  البعثة حمدي المدب رئيس مجلس ادارة النادي ورافقها عدد من المشجعين  بالاضافة الى 25 اعلامياً وحلت البعثة بفندق السلام روتانا واكتفى الجهاز  الفني بمران خفيف على حديقة الفندق فيما يؤدي مرانه الختامي على ملعب  المباراة اليوم

الازرق يختتم تحضيراته بملعبه مساء اليوم

ادى  فريق الكرة بنادي الهلال تدريبه الاساسي مساء امس بملعب السلاح الطبي  وشارك في التدريب كل اللاعبين وخضع اتوبونج الى تدريبات تأهيل واختتم  المران بتقسيمة بين الاخضر والازرق ويختتم الهلال في الخامسة من مساء اليوم  برنامجه الاعدادي لمباراة الترجي التونسي التي تقام غدا في ذهاب دور  الاربعة من دوري ابطال افريقيا وسيتم السماح للجماهير بمتابعة تدريب اليوم.

المريخ يواصل تدريباته بمعسكر 6 أكتوبر

واصل  المريخ تدريباته من خلال معسكره بمدينة 6 اكتوبر في مصر وادى الفريق  تدريبين امس حيث خصص المران الصباحي الى تدريبات الصالة فيما تدرب اللاعبون  بالكرة في المران المسائي. وسيؤدي الفريق حصتين اليوم فيما يؤدي تجربة  ودية يوم غد واخرى يوم الخامس من الشهر المقبل.

.. ويواجه فريق بوشنيل

اكد  مدني الحارث مديرالكرة بنادي المريخ ان الفرقة الحمراء ستؤدي تجربة ودية  مع فريق بوشنيل احد فرق الدرجة الاولى وقال ستكون هناك مباراة اخري يتم  تحديدها اليوم. ولفت الى ان هناك العديد من العروض المقدمة للمريخ من بعض  الاندية في مصر وذكر ان البدري سيختار الفريق الثاني.



*

----------


## musab aljak

*يؤدي منتخبنا الوطني مباراة ودية في الرابعة من عصر اليوم امام المنتخب الاثيوبي ضمن تحضيرات صقور الجديان لمباراة غانا في الجولة الاخيرة من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة إلى نهائيات الامم في غينيا والجابون وكان منتخبنا انتظم في معسكر باديس ابابا تأهبا للقاء النجوم السوداء وسيؤدي مباراة امام نظيره الاثيوبي اليوم يحرص من خلالها الجهازالفني على اشراك اكبر عدد من العناصر بغرض تجهيزهم واكد محمد عبدالله مازدا مدرب منتخبنا ان المباراة اعداد مهم لصقور الجديان وقال: المنتخب الاثيوبي جيد وسيقدم خدمة للجهاز الفني وينتظر ان يشرف الفريق سر الختم سفيرنا باثيوبيا مباراة اليوم.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*سفاري ينضم الى المجموعة ويلامس الكرة 


ابان  اللواء مدني الحارث مدير الكرة بالمريخ ان اللاعبين الذين عادوا من  الاصابةيواصلون تدريبات التأهيل واشار الى ان سفاري انتظم في التدريبات  الجماعية ولامس الكرة في مران الامس المسائي وقال سيستمر مع زملائه  كالمعتاد وبالنسبة لأديكو الذي تعرض لاصابة مؤخرا عاد وواصل التدريبات.  ولفت الى ان راجي يواصل تدريبات التأهيل.

محمد كمال يقابل الطبيب اليوم

كشف  اللواء مدني الحارث مدير الكرة بالمريخ ان محمد كمال حارس المرمى سيقابل  احمد عبدالعزيز الطبيب المصري اليوم وقال: احمد عبدالعزيز كان في مهمة خارج  القاهرة وينتظر ان يعود اليوم وسيقابله محمد كمال ، يذكر ان محمد كمال كان  خضع لعملية جراحية بعد ان تعرض لكسر في اصبع السبابة وذكر مدني الحارث ان  موقف الاصابات مطمئن املا ان يعود اللاعبون الى المشاركة في تدريبات الكرة  حتى يستفيد الاحمر من خدماتهم.

مدرب المنتخب المصري الاسبق: قرار المريخ بيده والهلال يحتاج الى هدايا من الاخرين

اعتبر  محسن صالح المدرب المصري المدير الفني الاسبق لمنتخب الفراعنة ان تقدم  المريخ بفارق مريح عن الفرقة الزرقاء يجعل الاحمر في وضع افضل وقال لكن  المريخ لم يحسم اللقب والهلال لم يخرج من السباق وقال لكن قرارالمريخ سيكون  بيده فيما يحتاج الهلال الى هدايا من الاخرين ولم يستبعد المديرالفني  المصري ان يحسم المريخ لقب الدوري الممتاز قبل لقاء القمة وذكر ان حسام  البدري لديه طموحات كبيرة ويريد انتزاع اللقب من منافس قوي ويسعى الى وضع  بصمته في اول موسم يقود فيه الفرقة الحمراء. وراى المدير الفني المصري ان  هناك عوامل جعلت الفرقة الزرقاء تفقد نتائج بعض المباريات.

 



*

----------


## musab aljak

*قدامى لاعبي  الأحمر يرفضون ابتعاد الوالي.. الحارث يشيد بنجوم الفرقة الحمراء.. وعملاق  باب سويقة يستأنف قرار الكاف ومعتصم جعفر يحث الأزرق على قهر التونسي

ذكر  فتح الرحمن سانتو نجم المريخ الاسبق ان اي حديث عن انسحاب الوالي وعدم  ترشيح نفسه للمرحلة المقبلة يبدو غير مقبول وطالب كبار المريخ بالاصرار على  ترشيح الوالي في المرحلة المقبلة لافتا الي انه افضل من يقود المريخ وافاد  سانتو ان جمال الوالي عليه اجماع وحقق نجاحات كبيرةمبينا انه نقل المريخ  نقلة مؤثرة وجعل الاحمر محط الانظار ومحل فخر الجميع وشدد على اهمية  استمرار الوالي في المرحلة المقبلة ليكمل مابدأ من عمل واكد سانتو ان  المريخ بدا ياخذ وضعه على صعيد فريق الكرة لافتا الى ان هذه المجموعة  وبقليل من التدعيم ستسيطر على القارة الافريقية وذكر سانتو ان المريخ في  حاجة الى بعض العناصر في التسجيلات المقبلة وبعدها لا يمكن مجاراتها وافاد  ان قدامى لاعبي المريخ يرفضون ذهاب الوالي وقال انه تحدث مع بعض قدامى  اللاعبين ولمس منهم رغبة في استمرار الوالي واشار الى ان الكل يثنى على  رئيس المريخ ويأمل استمراره، وذكر سانتو أنه إذا اصر الوالي على عدم ترشيحه  فإنه سيقود وإلى جانب بعض قدامى اللاعبين اتجاها لجمع توقيعات وتقديمها  إلى السلطات من أجل تعيين الوالي، وتحدث عن عصام الحاج وذكر انه سعد لان  الحاج سيكون مع المجموعة المقبلة وكشف انه عاصر عصام الحاج ووصفه بانه  اداري محنك ومؤهل لقيادة الاحمر في المرحلة المقبلة وابان انهم سيدعمون  الوالي والمجلس الجديد وسيكونون قريبين من المريخ ومن جهته ذكر عاطف القوز  نجم المريخ الاسبق ان الانتخابات المقبلة مهمة وتاتي في ظل تحولات وأوضح ان  جمال الوالي يفترض ان يستمر لانه شخصية حظيت باجماع وحققت ناجحا وتتوافر  فيه كل المواصفات المطلوبة مشيرا الى انه رجل نزيه وامتداد للرؤساء الذين  خلدوا اسماءهم في تاريخ المريخ وأفاد ان استمرار الوالي مهم.

الحارث: معسكر 6 اكتوبر منضبط واللاعبون مجتهدون

اكد  اللواء مدني الحارث مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ ورئيس بعثة الاحمر إلى مصر ان  المعسكر التحضيري الذي يقيمه المريخ حاليا في مدينة 6 اكتوبر ناجح وقال  اللاعبون مجتهدون في التدريبات والجهازالفني يؤدي عمله بحماس وفي اجواء  جيدة ومضى: يؤدي الفريق حصتين في اليوم صباحا داخل الصالة ومساءا على  الملعب ويخضع اللاعبون الى تدريبات سباحة وساونا واشاد الحارث بانضباط  اللاعبين وجديتهم كما اشاد بفندق دريم ووصفه بانه مكان مناسب لاقامة  المعسكرات.

واشار  إلى ان الفريق سيجنى ثمار المعسكر عقب العودة واكد ان اللاعبين يرغبون في  الاستفادة من المعسكر من اجل تقديم الافضل فيما تبقى من مباريات في منافسة  الدوري الممتاز وابان الحارث ان الاحمر يريد متابعة انتصاراته وعروضه  الجيدة والحصول على اللقب.

الترجي والإفريقي يستأنفان عقوبة اللعب من دون جمهور

عمت  موجة استياء عميقة الشارع الرياضي التونسي عقب صدور عقوبات مغلظة من  الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة على ناديي الترجي الرياضي والنادي الإفريقي ورفض  الطرفان قرارات الإتحاد الافريقي وتقدما باستئناف لها.

وأورد  موقع كووورة أن الناديين قررا تكوين لجنة للدفاع عن حقوقهما، وأكد رياض  بنور مدير الكرة في نادي الترجي الرياضي أنهم كانوا ينتظرون عقوبات مالية،  ووصف عقوبة اللعب بدون جمهور في مباراة الإياب للدور قبل النهائي أمام  الهلال بالقاسية، خاصة وأن التجاوزات التي وقعت في مباراة مولودية الجزائر  لم تكن بالخطورة التي تفرض مثل هذه العقوبات، بدليل أن الحكم لم يوقف  المباراة كما أن الفريق الزائر لم يشتك من تجاوزات في حقه ووصف ما حدث بأنه  يمثل مناوشات جماهيرية يمكن أن تتكرر في كل الملاعب.

وبدوره  تساءل هشام الذيب المتحدث الرسمي للنادي الإفريقي عن المقاييس التي  تعتمدها اللجنة التأديبية في الاتحاد الإفريقي لتطبيق العقوبات.

وأضاف  الذيب: حتى ولو تمكنا من الفوز باللقب فلن يكسب شيئاً وسنجد أنفسنا خاسرين  على المستوى المادي لأننا تعرضنا إلى عقوبات مالية بالجملة وآخرها 100 ألف  دولار كما عوقبنا بأداء مباراتين من دون جمهور، وستمتد العقوبات الموقعة  علينا إلى مباراتي قبل النهائي والنهائي في حال ترشحنا لها، وقال الذيب إن  إدارة الفريق خصصت ما لا يقل عن 7 طائرات لتأمين تنقلات الفريق والمعسكرات  والإقامة وكل المصاريف الأخرى.

وتابع قائلاً: نشعر بحالة إحباط كبير ولا ندري متى ستنتهي مساعي عرقلة فريقنا.

يذكر  أن الإتحاد الإفريقي أصدر عقوبة اللعب دون جمهور في مباراة إياب الدور قبل  النهائي للترجي مع الهلال بالإضافة إلى غرامة مالية بقيمة 15 ألف دولار  وعقوبة مالية أخرى على النادي الإفريقي وقيمتها 100 ألف دولار إلى جانب  عقوبة اللعب من دون جمهور بالنسبة لمباراتي الدور قبل النهائي والنهائي  مع التلويح بتطبيق عقوبة الحرمان من المشاركة الإفريقية لمدة عام على  الناديين حال تكرار الشغب.

معتصم جعفر: الهلال قادر على تجاوز الترجي

ابدى  الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام ثقته في قدرة الهلال على تجاوز  الترجي التونسي والتأهل على حسابه الى المباراة النهائية في دوري ابطال  افريقيا. وقال جعفر لاعبو الهلال عودونا على التألق والقتال في المواجهات  الصعبة ونحن واثقون من انهم سيقدموا مباراة كبيرة امام الترجي الذي نعلم  انه فريق قوي وذكر معتصم جعفر ان اتحاده يدعم ممثل الكرة السودانية بلا  حدود ووجه رسالة الى الجماهير دعاها فيه الى الوقوف خلف الفريق ودعمه في  مباراة الغد حتى يحقق الفوز.


*

----------


## musab aljak

*

نادي الخرطوم الوطني.. وجهاز الأمن الوطني!

* يعتبر نادي الخرطوم أكثر أندية السودان قبولاً للتغيير، على الصعيد الإداري تحديداً.

*  قبل أربعة أعوام حول النادي اسمه من (الخرطوم 3) إلى الخرطوم، سعياً إلى  توسيع ماعون المشاركة داخل النادي، وفتحه لكل أهل الخرطوم بدلاً من حصره  داخل نطاق الحي الضيق.

* ودلّ القرار على سعة أفق القائمين على إدارة النادي، لأنهم أدركوا جيداً أن الأندية المرتبطة بالأحياء مصيرها الاندثار.

*  وحصد النادي مكاسب مرموقة من تحوله إلى الارتباط بالعاصمة بدلاً من حصره  في أحد أحيائه، حيث احتل المركز الثالث مرتين في الممتاز مرتين على  التوالي، كما شهد نشاطه الثقافي تطوراً واضحاً.

*  نادي الخرطوم لا يغير أجهزته الفنية بسهولة، بدليل أنه حافظ على تعاقده مع  الفاتح النقر قرابة السبع سنوات، لكنه يتميز بمرونة إدارية مدهشة، يقف  خلفها قائد مسيرته الأخ الصديق مأمون بشير النفيدي وسكرتير النادي (الواعي  المثقف) عز الدين الحاج وأمين ماله فؤاد نقة وبقية أعضاء المجلس.

*  خطوة مماثلة حدثت في العام 1927 ونجحت في تحويل أحد فرق الأحياء الصغيرة  إلى أحد أبطال القارة، وجعلت له صيتاً لا يجارى، وضاعفت شعبيته ي وحببت فيه  الملايين، وصنعت له مجداً حفظه التاريخ.

* ونعني هنا مبادرة المريخاب الأوائل بتحويل اسم فريقهم من المسالمة إلى المريخ في العام 1927!

*  دلت تلك الخطوة التاريخية المباركة على فهم متقدم وفكر متطور، لم يكن  موجوداً في ذلك الأوان، لأن كل الفرق كانت تحمل أسماء الأحياء وقتها.

* ومن رحم فكر المريخاب ولد الهلال، بنفس الفكر والنظرة.

*  قبل أيام أبرمت إدارة نادي الخرطوم شراكة استراتيجية مع جهاز الأمن  والمخابرات الوطني، ليصبح الراعي الرسمي للنادي، ويساهم في دعمه وتمويله.

* وبموجب الاتفاق تم تحويل اسم النادي من (الخرطوم) إلى (نادي الخرطوم الوطني) للإشارة إلى اقترانه بجهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطني.

*  شخصياً تابعت باهتمامٍ شديد تصاعد اهتمامات الجهاز بالأنشطة الرياضية خلال  الفترة الأخيرة، وشاركت في زيارة قيادة الجهاز ممثلة في سعادة الفريق عبد  القادر يوسف إلى الحصاحيصا بغية دعم نادي النيل الذي نال شرف تمثيل السودان  في بطولة الكونفدرالية الأخيرة.

*  وبعدها زرنا مدينة الكاملين لنقف على العمل الضخم الذي تم في الإستاد،  وقدم فيه الجهاز دعماً مقدراً عندما تكفل بكامل كلفة الإنارة.

*  وقبل ذلك تكفل جهاز الأمن بتوفير إنارة إستاد دار الرياضة بأم درمان، كما  دعم طرفي القمة، وكرم قدامى اللاعبين خلال شهر رمضان المعظم.

*  ومؤخراً أقام الجهاز حفل عشاء فخم للمنتخب الوطني بمناسبة توالي انتصاراته  في تصفيات بطولة الأمم، وقدم حوافز ضخمة للاعبين، وزاد على ذلك إعلان  مساهمته في تكاليف إعداد المنتخب للقاء الحسم مع غانا.

*  وتوج الجهاز مساهماته الرياضية برعايته لنادي الخرطوم. وأشرف سعادة الفريق  عبد القادر يوسف نائب مدير الجهاز على تلك المبادرات بنفسه.

*  وهو (أي سعادة الفريق) رجل هادئ وبشوش، ومتحدث لبق يجيد الإمساك بناصية  الكلام، ورياضي من الطراز الأول، علاوةً على علاقاته المتميزة بالوسطين  الرياضي والفني، ونعتقد أن المبادرات التي قادها سعادة الفريق عبد القادر  يوسف على المستوى الرياضي ساهمت في تغيير وتحسين صورة الجهاز في عيون  العامة، لذا نتمنى أن تتصل وتمتد إلى بقية اتحادات المناشط.

*  ووقف خلف كل تلك المبادرات سعادة الفريق أول محمد عطا المولى مدير جهاز  الأمن والمخابرات الوطني والذي حرص على حضور حفل تكريم الجهاز للمنتخب  بنفسه.

*  حسب ما علمنا سينال نادي الخرطوم مكاسب مادية وعينية كبيرة من رعاية جهاز  الأمن له، منها دعم مالي شهري مقدر، ودعم عيني للبنيات الأساسية ومناشط  النادي المختلفة.

* ومن المتوقع أن يحصل النادي على دعم من الجهاز لتشييد ملعب خاص به.

* وفي المقابل سيتم إشراك 3 من ممثلي الجهاز في مجلس إدارة النادي بالتعيين، مع إضافة كلمة (الوطني) إلى اسم النادي.

*  عقد النادي جمعية عمومية لإجازة التعديل، ووجهت الخطوة بمعارضة من شباب  النادي الذين تخوفوا من تغول جهاز الأمن على النادي، لكن المقترح أجيز  بأغلبية كبيرة.

* حالياً تتولى الشرطة رعاية نادي النسور بشكلٍ غير معلن، وكل من يديرون النادي ينتمون إلى الشرطة.

*  ويبدو أن رعاية جهاز الأمن لنادي الخرطوم ستأخذ شكلاً مماثلاً، كي لا  تتعارض مع موجهات دوري المحترفين التي تمنع مشاركة الشركات والمؤسسات  الحكومية في إدارة الأندية.

*  أراد مجلس إدارة نادي الخرطوم اقتفاء أثر أندية المؤسسات العسكرية في مصر،  بطريقة متطورة تحفظ كينونة النادي وأهليته، وتحقق مكاسب مادية وعينية  للنادي في الوقت نفسه.

* رعاية الجهاز لنادي الخرطوم ستضيف للنادي الكثير، ولن تخصم منه شيئاً يذكر.

آخر الحقائق

* انتهت زوبعة أديكو، وطلع ناب من راهنوا على إبطال التسجيل على شونة.

* العقد المنشور في بعض مواقع الإنترنت لنادي الأخضر الليبي مع أديكو مزور.

* وتزويره غير متقن.

* الحديث عن تزوير شهادة النقل الدولية الخاصة بأديكو يحوي شيئاً غير قليل من الجهل بالطريقة التي يتم بها إصدار مثل هذه الشهادات.

*  حالياً يتم إصدار شهادات النقل الدولية بواسطة نظام انتقالات إلكتروني  يشرف عليه الفيفا، وليس هناك مجال لاختراقه بغرض إصدار شهادة النقل أو  تزويرها.

*  أدخل المريخ بيانات أديكو في نظام (تي إم إس) الإلكتروني، وأشرف الاتحاد  العام ممثلاً في سكرتيره التنفيذي عصام شعبان على تلك الخطوة، وتم طلب  الشهادة من الاتحاد الليبي.

* تمت مطابقة المعلومات في ليبيا، وأرسل الاتحاد الليبي الشهادة لنظيره السوداني لاحقاً فاكتمل التسجيل.

* لو كان عقد أديكو مع الأخضر يمتد عامين كما يزعم العقد المزور لامتنع الاتحاد الليبي عن إرسال الشهادة.

* ولأخطر الاتحاد السوداني بأن اللاعب المذكور متعاقد مع الأخضر ولا يحق له الانتقال.

* وذلك لم يحدث.

*  إذا صح ما يزعمه مروجو الحديث عن أن عقد أديكو مع النادي الليبي لم ينته  بعد فتلك مشكلة تخص الاتحاد الليبي وليس الاتحاد السوداني ولا المريخ!

* علماً أن سكرتير نادي الأخضر أعلن على الملأ عبر الصدى أمس أن انتقال أديكو للمريخ قانوني.

* وشهادته لا تضيف شيئاً للمريخ، لأنه تعامل بالقانون.

* حسب لوائح الفيفا هناك حالتان لا ثالث لهما تمنحان أي اتحاد وطني الحق في عدم إصدار الشهادة.

* الأولى: أن يكون عقد اللاعب مع ناديه متصلاً، ولم يُفسخ.

* والثاني أن يكون هناك خلاف معلق حول بنود العقد بين النادي واللاعب.

* بخلاف ذلك لا يوجد أي عائق يمنع أي اتحاد وطني من إرسال شهادة أي لاعب يرغب في الانتقال إلى ناد آخر في اتحاد وطني آخر.

* وللمعلومية فإن رفض إرسال الشهادة لا يعوق عملية الانتقال.

* تمنح اللائحة الدولية الاتحاد الوطني الجديد حق إصدار شهادة انتقال مؤقتة بعد مرور شهر على طلب الشهادة الأصلية.

* وإذا لم تصل الشهادة الأصلية في ظرف عام تكتسب المؤقتة صفة الديمومة.

* يعني لا يوجد تزوير ولا يحزنون.

* أديكو لاعب المريخ، وسيستمر معه حتى نهاية عقده، وليس هناك أي مانع قانوني يمنعه من اللعب.

* الأدككة مستمرة!

* شكاوى الإيفواري لن تختلف عن مصير شكاوى المصري.

* المريخ ناد كبير ولا يرتكب أخطاء ساذجة في تعاقداته مع المحترفين.

* ستحمل الأيام المقبلة أخباراً سارة لجماهير المريخ، وتتعلق بصفقة إعلامية رابحة.

* الهلال في برج الفاتح، والترجي في السلام روتانا!

* ناس الأخضر الليبي جايين يبحثوا العلاقات الثنائية مع الزعيم، ناس الرشيد زعلانين ليه؟

* يا الرشيد إنتو حا تعرفوا مصلحة الأخضر أكتر من مفتاح؟

* مفتاح قال التسجيل صاح!

* يبقى صاح!

* ونحن ما زلنا في انتظار تعليق صلاح!

* ما قولك في حالة المعز مع فرانسيس يا سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية؟

* تسببت مباراة المريخ مع الأخضر في إشعال فتيل الثورة الليبية.

* انطلقت الثورة المباركة من مدينة البيضاء بعد نهاية المباراة مباشرةً، ولم تتوقف إلا بعد الإطاحة بالطاغية.

* آخر خبر: المريخ كالغيث.. أينما وقع نفع!




*

----------


## musab aljak

*

مستقبل المريخ

*  نشيد بالحراك الذي يدور في المريخ هذه الأيام بغية الوصول إلى مجلس إدارة  فاعل يقود النادي في الدورة الجديدة.. وسرنا أن يعود الأخ عصام الحاج  سكرتير المريخ الأسبق ليلعب دوراً فاعلاً في الجهود المريخية الرامية  لاختيار مجلس مقتدر وفعال للمرحلة القادمة.

*  ولكن ما نشر عن عدم رغبة رئيس المريخ الحالي في الاستمرار أقلق الجميع لأن  رئيس المريخ يجد إجماعاً كاملاً وسط الأسرة المريخية عدا نفرين أو ثلاثة  من أعضاء النادي العاديين يحملون غبينة من جراء خلافات شخصية ويسندهم  الإعلام الأزرق الذي يحارب المريخ في شخص الرئيس الحالي!

* تصريحات الأخ فتحي إبراهيم عيسى وتأمينه على أهمية استمرارية رئيس المريخ الحالي وجدت الإرتياح التام وسط القواعد المريخية..

* أعتقد إن رئيس المريخ يمكن أن يوافق على الاستمرار إذا توصل أهل المريخ إلى مجموعة فعالة ونشطة يمكن أن تشارك بقوة في دعم النادي.

*  من المهم جداً أن تتواصل الجهود الجارية للتوصل إلى مجموعة بالمواصفات  المطلوبة ثم إعلانها رسمياً وتقديمها للجمعية العمومية ونأمل أن تفوز  بالتزكية عبر السكوت الجماعي.. ما لم يصر الأفراد النشاذ على تقديم مرشحين  آخرين..

*  ونأمل من الإخوة الزملاء المريخاب أن يحرصوا على مستقبل النادي ومسيرته  بمساندة المجموعة التي يتفق عليها أهل المريخ بالشورى وبقيادة الرئيس  الحالي.

*  يتردد على المنتديات إن رئيس المريخ الحالي مطلوب لشغل منصب وزير الرياضة  في الحكومة الجديدة.. ويتردد أيضاً إن الفريق صلاح قوش ربما تم ترشيحه  لرئاسة المريخ في المجلس الجديد مع احتمال تأجيل الجمعية العمومية لإستيفاء  شروط العضوية لعناصر جديدة تأتي للمريخ أول مرة.

*  لا نعلم شيئاً عن صحة ما يتردد في المنتديات، ولكننا نأمل أن يقود الرئيس  الحالي المريخ لدورة جديدة لأن النادي في حاجة ماسة له خاصة مع مرحلة  التحول الجديد بتطبيق الإحتراف الكامل وتحول النادي إلى شركة مساهمة عامة  تنفيذاً لشروط الفيفا بشأن ترخيص الأندية.

*  ونأمل من كل الرأسمالية المريخية أن تسارع بالمشاركة في المرحلة القادمة  وألا يهرب الجميع فيضطر الرئيس الحالي للتنحي بعد أن حمل الأمانة لوحده على  مدى 8 أعوام، وإذا ذهب الرئيس حتماً سيجد المريخ نفسه أمام مأزق كبير  وموقف محرج لم يمر به طوال تاريخه.

* إذا أصر الرئيس الحالي على عدم الترشيح أطالب أهل المريخ بترك منصب الرئاسة شاغراً.. 



زمن إضافي

*  بعد إعتداء المعز على مهاجم أهلي شندي ودفن الحكم الدولي هاشم آدم لرأسه  في الرمال أمام هذه الحالة الواضحة! مثلما فعل حكام آخرون من قبل تجاه كل  من يرتدي الأزرق، مثل خالد عبدالرحمن (حالة المعز أيضاً مع فرانسيس)  والفاضل عبدالعاطي (حالة أسامة التعاون مع سفاري) وعمار كريمة (حالة علاء  الدين يوسف مع مصعب عمر) وأحمد النجومي (حالة مشرف زكريا مع النفطي)...

*  وبعد أن خجلت لجنة التحكيم وآثرت الصمت أمام مهازل حكامها الذين لا يملكون  الشجاعة لتطبيق القانون على أصحاب الفنائل الزرقاء.. وبعد أن خجلت لجان  الاتحاد أيضاً أمام الانتقادات المتزايدة التي توجه لهم وتتهمهم باتباع  قانون المرأة المخزومية.. بعد كل هذا حاولوا أن يضحكوا على عقولنا بالقول  إن هناك اتجاهاً لإدخال مادة إضافية للأخذ بأشرطة المباريات في ضبط حالات  الإعتداءات وسوء السلوك التي يتجاهلها الحكام والمراقبون داخل الملعب!!

*  هؤلاء الذين لا يجيدون حبك السيناريوهات للتخلص من الحرج.. عليهم أن  يخجلوا من قول هذا الحديث لأنهم من قبل سارعوا لإدانة لاعب المريخ  عبدالحميد السعودي عبر شريط المباراة بسبب إشارة غير مهذبة بدرت منه تجاه  مشجع كان يشتمه ويسئ إليه ولأسرته وكان عبدالحميد على دكة البدلاء وبالصدفة  نقلت الكاميرا تلك الإشارة..

*  لقد حكى لي مصور تلك اللقطة بأنه إندهش لمسارعة موفودين من اتحاد الكرة  وحضورهم بعد ساعات من نهاية المباراة للتلفزيون مطالبين بلقطة عبدالحميد!  وقد أعطاهم المخرج ما أرادوه من باب الأمانة رغم مريخيته.. ثم سارعوا  بتعطيل نشاط عبدالحميد عدة مباريات!!

*  ومن قبل أيضاً أدانوا لاعب المريخ أسامة مصطفى من خلال الشريط وأوقفوه عدة  مباريات لأنه صفع حكم سنار أحمد عيسى على قفاه بعد أن تجاهل الحكم احتساب  ركلتي جزاء للمريخ في إحدى لقاءات القمة كانتا أوضح من خزان سنار!.. وبسبب  الخجل الشديد للحكم مما إغترفه ضد المريخ لم يجد الشجاعة لطرد أسامة مصطفى  الذي صفعه على رقبته من الخلف بقوة فإكتفى بإنذاره.. ولكن جماعة الاتحاد  إياهم انفعلوا وسارعوا بإيقاف أسامة من خلال الشريط ففضحوا أنفسهم!!

*  ونحن نسأل في حالتي عبدالحميد وأسامة: هل في ذلك الوقت كانت هناك مواد  تدين سلوك اللاعب في الملعب بضبطه عبر شريط المباراة إذا تجاهل الحكم  والمراقب إدانة اللاعب؟ .. ولماذا دفنوا رؤوسهم في الرمال أمام كل إعتداءات  لاعبي الأزرق ثم يحاولون اليوم أن يخرجوا علينا ببدعة إضافة مواد تدين سوء  السلوك من خلال أشرطة المباريات!

*  إدانة سوء سلوك اللاعبين والتحقق من الوقائع من خلال أشرطة المباريات  معمول به في كل العالم اليوم، كما أقرها الاتحاد الأفريقي قبل 20 عاماً  وعلى إثر واقعة تبديل الأرقام الشهيرة وتقديم النادي الإسماعيلي المصري  بشكوى ضدنا واستناده على شريط المباراة.. علماً إن الاتحاد السوداني سبق أن  أدان العديد من اللاعبين الذين لا يرتدون الأزرق من خلال مشاهدة الأشرطة  فلا تضحكوا على عقولنا.

*  مدرب المريخ حسام البدري تحدث بصراحة ووضوح حول اختيار بعض لاعبي المريخ  للمنتخب وما ذكره عن تخوفه على الشغيل مثلما حدث لراجي في بدايات الموسم  منطقي وصحيح 100% بل هذا هو شعور كل أهل المريخ اليوم، أما رد الأخ مازدا  فقد جاء منفعلاً بسبب حديث البدري المحرج له.

*  فقدان المريخ لراجي بسبب إعتقال المنتخب له والإصرار على إشراكه مصاباً  كان أحد أسباب خروج المريخ المبكر أفريقياً.. بل استمر فقدان راجي حتى  اليوم وهو نجم الموسم السابق.. ويا لها من خسارة فادحة للمريخ..

*  برنامج الرياضة بالتلفزيون فقد إهتمام المشاهدين بسبب افتقاره لاستعراض  مباريات الدوري وكذلك استعراض المباريات الأفريقية والأوروبية الحديثة..  ومن غير المعقول أن يستعرض البرنامج مباراة أفريقية للهلال عندما كان هيثم  طمبل يقود هجومه!


*

----------


## musab aljak

*

دوري زين 



.

*  تمر هذه الأيام الذكرى الـ(81) لليوم الوطنى للمملكة وانتهز الفرصة لأبعث  بباقات من التهانئ الى سعادة سفيرحكومة خادم الحرمين الشريفيين بالخرطوم  وهو يؤكد متانة العلاقة الخصوصية بين البلدين ومكانة المملكة خاصة فى نفوس  اهل السودان وهى خصوصية ذات أبعاد اجتماعيه وثقافية ودينية .

*  اليوم الوطني مناسبة عظيمة لابد ان نحي فيها حكومة خادم الحرمين الشريفين  الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز حفظه الله والتحية للشعب السعودي وان تظل  المملكة الحبيبة ملاذاً للقلوب الباحثة عن الاطمئنان والراحه النفسية .

*  بحكم وجودي هنا فى المملكة العربية السعودية هذه الايام فلقد اصبحت  متابعاً شغوفاً للدوري السعودي على الباقة الرياضية السعودية التى تهتم  كثيراً بهذا الدورى والذى ترعاه شركة زين

*  استمتعت مساء الخميس الماضي بسهرة كروية رائعة بين فريقى الهلال والاهلي  والتى انتهت بفوز الهلال بأربعة اهداف دون مقابل اتمنى ان يفوز هلال  امدرمان غدا بمثلها. 

*  ولقد جاء مانشيت صحيفة الرياضية والتى يشرف عليها الاستاذ ابراهيم عوض  الشهير بايفوسا الاجلح (يا شبيه الريح ..بكيت التماسيح ) والتماسيح هم  الأهلي السعودي. 

*  اما الهلال يطلقون عليه الحوت الأزرق والنصر يطلقون عليه فارس الصحراء وفر  يق الشباب يطلقون عليها الليث الأبيض أما فريق الاتحاد الذى وصل مراحل  متقدمة (نصف نهائى كاس آسيا ) فيطلققون عليه (النمور).

* وحقيقة  ادهشني دوري زين هنا فى السعودية والمستوى المتطور للكرة السعودية  والملاعب التى لا تقل عن الملاعب العالميه ذات الخضره وهى عامل اساسى من  عوامل تطور الكرة السعودية ... فريق الاتحاد مثلا يضم الى جانب ولدنا محمد  نور والهداف المرعب عبد الملك زيايه والبرازيلى المخضرم جيرالدو والجناح  الخطير الكويتى فهد العنزى والاتحاد الذى يطلق عليه التى الغربية) فريق بطل  ليس على المستوى السعودى فقط بل على المستوى الاسيوى بدليل وصوله الى  مراحل متقدمة فى كاس اسيا.

*  وفريق الهلال الذى يطلقون عليه (الزعيم) احيانا مستوحين الاسم من مريخ  السودان يضم لاعبين على مستوى ممتميز امثال احمد الفريدى ومحمد الشلهوب  (الموهوب) ومن خلفهم السد العالى اسامه هوساوي ومحترفين على اعلى مستوى مثل  الكوري هوو والمغربي يوسف العربي.

*  اما فريق الشباب والذى يلقب بالليث الابيض يعتبر الضلع الثالث لاندية  الرياض بجانب الهلال والنصر وهو الان يتصدر دورى زين السعودى فى مراحله  الاولى .

*  ويضم كوكبة من الاعبيين الافذاذ امثال الهداف المرعب ناصر الشمراني  ومايسترو الوسط احمد عطيف ويضم ايضا المحترف العاجى ايارا والاوزبكى سيرفر  جييارون ...الذي نال جائزة افضل لاعب اسيوى ى عام 2007.

*  بدأ تطور الكره السعودي الحقيقي فى عهد الامير الراحل فيصل بن فهد (عليه  رحمة الله) وكان نتيجة ذلك وصول المنتخب السعودي الى نهائيات كاس العالم  لأربع مرات متتالية وواصل مسيرة التطور شقيقه الامير سلطان بن فهد ثم  تتواصل المسيرة التطور الان بيادة الامير الشاب نواف بن فيصل بن فهد  ولانسسى ايديهم البيضاء فى دعم الكرة السودانية وكرمز لهذا الدعم مبنى  اتحاد الكرة السوداني الفخم. 



إن سايد

*  تبقت للبدري اربع مباريات فى الدوري الممتاز نتمنى ان ينجح فى اعداد فريقه  الاعداد النموذجي الجاد ويؤدى عدد من المباريات الوديه مع الاندية المصرية  من العيار الثقيل.

* مبارة هلال كادوقلي والمريخ ستكون على سطح صفيح ساخن.

* وأسهل مباريات زعيم الكرة السودانية ستكون مع الزبون. 

* اما المبارة التى اتوقع ان تحقق اكبر دخل فى تاريخ مباريات الممتاز فهى مبارة المريخ مع أهلي الخرطوم .

* نتمنى ان يعمل مجلس ادارة المريخ على عدم نقلها فضائيا وذلك لمزيد من الدخل لناديين. 

*  احر التعازي للاخ الحبيب محمد عثمان الطيب فى وفاة المغفور له والده  والتعازي موصولة للصديق عبدالله دواود الخليفة ولعموم ال الطيب البشير وال  الخليفة عبدالله تور شين .

* الحراك المريخي هذه الايام ظاهرة صحية !!!



*

----------


## musab aljak

*محمد كامل سعيد..| كرات عكسية | ..المية في السودان.. مش ولا بد..!!





}  إلى جانب حديثنا الذي ذكرناه في هذه  المساحة بالأمس سارت كلمات مدرب  الترجي التونسي نبيل معلول وأكد الرجل أنهم  جاءوا إلى السودان للفوز على  الهلال في عقر داره..!!
} وبعيداً عن ما  يسمى بالحرب النفسية فإن  كلام معلول يمكن أن يتحول إلى واقع ملموس يمشي  بيننا مساء الغد ما لم  يتعامل لاعبو الهلال مع اللقاء بدرجة الاهتمام  اللازمة..!!
} وتبقى  تنظيرات الصربي عبقرينو هي الخطر الحقيقي الذي يهدد  الهلال في لقاء الغد  إلى جانب الطريقة التي سينظر بها لاعبو الهلال  للمباراة..!!
} قال  معلول بعض الحقائق في تصريحاته المستفزة للصحف  التونسية أبرزها أن لاعبي  الترجي وصلوا لأعلى درجات الانسجام ومعدلات  الخبرة التي ستؤهلهم للخروج  بالنتيجة الإيجابية غداً..!!
} حديث معلول  المستفز نرسله إلى لاعبي  الهلال لأنهم هم من يملكون حق الرد عليه بصورة  عملية داخل الملعب باللعب  الرجولي والتركيز والقتال وتحمل المسؤولية  واستغلال كل السوانح التي تتهيأ  لهم أمام المرمى..!!
} الترجي فريق خطير ويعمل في هذا العام لأجل الفوز بالكأس بعدما أفلتت منه في العام الماضي بفضيحة مجلجلة أمام مازيمبي..!!
} التركيز والابتعاد عن تعاطي ما تتناوله بعض الأقلام المريضة المدعية سيكون أقصر الطرق لتحقيق الغايات في لقاء الغد المهم..!!
}   وتبقى الهزيمة الخماسية أمام مازيمبي هي السيناريو الذي يجب على اللاعبين   تذكره باستمرار قبل وأثناء المباراة لأنه ربما يعينهم على النجاح في   الامتحان الصعب المنتظر..!!
} جاء في الأنباء أن البدري بيه ورفيقه الحضري أجبرا المجلس المريخي الضعيف على إقامة معسكر القاهرة الحالي..!!
} ومن خلال ظهور البدري مع شوبير في برنامج الكورة مع شوبير في قناة موردن سبورت أمس وضح أن عدادات الرجل تتضاعف في كل يوم..!!
}   الوجود بجوار الأسرة الكريمة والابتعاد عن (حر) السودان.. وارتفاع عدادات   البرامج التلفزيونية كل ذلك يصب في مصلحة الثنائي.. ولا يهم مجلس المريخ  ما  إذا كان الفائدة من المعسكر ستعود إلى الفريق أم إلى الثنائي فقط..!!
}   ضحكت وأنا أطالع أسماء الفرق المرشحة للتباري مع المريخ ودياً.. وما   أضحكني أن كل الفرق التي ذكرت لا علاقة لها بالدرجة الممتازة..!!
} يعني حتى التجارب المنتظرة لن تخرج عن دائرة الترفيه والاستخفاف بالمريخ..!!
}   قيل إن مجلس المريخ الضعيف اختار القاهرة لإقامة المعسكر حتى يتجنب الحرج   من السفر المتكرر للحارس الحضري من الخرطوم إلى القاهرة..!!
} لم يتبق للحارس المتمرد سوى السفر إلى القاهرة بغرض (الاستحمام) بحجة أن المية عندنا مش ولا بد..!!
} وساعتها لن يتأخر أعضاء المجلس في التأكيد على أن الحضري سيعود عقب الاستحمام مباشرة.. وأنه لن يتأخر في العودة..!!



*

----------


## musab aljak

*


 المريخ يواصل تحضيراته وتركيز على اللياقة والمعكوسات 

لليوم  الرابع على التوالي تواصلت الحصص التدريبية والإعدادية للفرقة الحمراء  بالمعسكر الإعدادي الذي يقيمه المريخ هذه الأيام بضاحية 6 أكتوبر بالعاصمة  المصريةوفي الفترة الصباحية أخضع الألماني كلاً من العجب وسفاري ومحمد كمال  وكليتشي وهنو وحمد الشجرة الى تمارين صالة لحاجتهم للتقوية وتعويض ما  فاتهم بسبب الوصول المتأخر الى المعسكر أو قلة المشاركة في المباريات  الأخيرة للفريق في البطولة المحلية بالإضافة الى حاجة الثنائي المتوقف  سفاري وكمال بسبب الإصابة لهذه التدريبات، وشارك السداسي في المران المسائي  والمخصص لتدريبات الكرة مع زملائهم.
وفي الفترة  المسائية ووسط أجواء تنافسية وروح طيبة بين اللاعبين أجرى الفريق مراناً  تكتيكياً مساء أمس استمر لساعة ونصف الساعة  نفذ خلاله المدير الفني جملاً  تدريبية محددة  وأفرد حيزاً  كبيراً من زمن المران لجرعات اللياقة التي  أشرف عليها الألماني ويلي كونهارد وكانت البداية بالإحماء والتفكيك وأخضع  الإطار الفني اللاعبين الى عملية الإحماء بالكرة وتخلل ذلك استطالات  للعضلات وأخضع مسؤول اللياقة كل المجموعة لتمارين لياقة وركض تقلص هذه  المرة لدورة واحدة حول الملعب وخصص كونهارد برنامجاً معينا للرباعي محمد  كمال وحمد عباس وسفاري ونجم الدين فيما واصل راجي برنامجه التأهيلي والذي  تجاوز مرحلة المشي حول الملعب التي ظل عليها منذ وصول البعثة الى المعسكر  وبدأ تمارين التقوية للأرجل والعضلات تحت إشراف الطبيب أحمد أبو الحسن.
*

----------


## musab aljak

* ويلي يكثف جرعات اللياقة 


كثف  مسؤول اللياقة من الجرعات واستغل عدم حاجة الفريق لإجراء التقسيمة المعتادة  التي كان ينهي بها المدير الفني كل التدريبات واستفاد من المساحة الزمنية  التيكان كان تخصص لذلك وكثف من الجرعات اللياقية لكل المجموعة باستثناء  راجي وعاصم ونجم الدين وعمد الالماني من زيادة الحصة المقررة للياقة  للثلاثي العجب وكليتشي وهنو بغرض إلحاقهم بمستوى البقية التي سبقت الثلاثي  في الوصول الى المعسكر.
*

----------


## musab aljak

* باسكال يبرع في المعكوسات وظهور جيد لياسين 


  أفرد المدير الفني مساحة مقدرة من زمن المران للتدريب على الكرات المعكوسة  من الناحية اليمنى تارة ومن اليسرى تارة أخرى وقد أتاح البدري الفرصة لكل  اللاعبينالمشاركين في المران في تنفيذ الكرات المعكوسة كما أتاح لهم فرصة  تحويل المعكوسات الى أهداف داخل المرمى. وقد برز بصورة لافتة المغربي كريم  الدافي في تنفيذ الكرات المعكوسة بالإضافة للعاجي باسكال والوطنى سعيد  السعودي. بينما برع القائد فيصل العجب والعاجي أديكو في تحويل المعكوسات  الى أهداف وظهر الحارس ياسين بمستوى طيب وقد أجاد كثيراً في الخروج السليم  لحماية مرماه من الأهداف
*

----------


## musab aljak

* محمد كمال يقابل الطبيب صباح الأحد 


سيعاود  الحارس محمد كمال الطبيب في العاشرة من صباح الغد وذلك للوقوف على موقف  الإصابة والتأكد من سير العلاج بالصورة المثلى وكان اللاعب قد واصلتدريبات  اللياقة والتقوية منذ وصول البعثة الى المعسكر ويأمل اللاعب في تلقي الضوء  الأخضر من الطبيب الذي أجرى له العملية لبدء تدريبات الحراس ومشاركة  الثنائي ياسين والحضري في الوقوف بين خشبات المرمى بالمعسكر إيذاناً  بالوقوف لحماية العرين الأحمر في مقبل المباريات.
*

----------


## musab aljak

* نجم الدين يغيب لليوم الثاني 


  لم يشارك نجم الدين في كل الحصص التي اشتمل عليها مران الأمس واكتفى  بالركض وتفكيك العضلات ولم يشارك في الفقرة التي خصصها البدري لتنفيذ وصد  الكرات المعكوسة وخضع للعلاج الطبيعي بعد أن شعر بذات الآلام التي شكا منها  في مران أمس الأول ولم يستطع اكمال المران ويتوقع أن يكثف الجهاز الطبي  العلاج للاعب صباح اليوم حتى يعود المدافع الدولي للمشاركة في مران اليوم  والذي سيضع فيه المدير الفني تصوراته وتوجيهاته لمباراة الغد التجريبية
*

----------


## musab aljak

* علاج طبيعي لياسين والإصابة تمنع عاصم 


أُخضع  الحارس ياسين للعلاج الطبيعي قبل بداية المران ولم يشارك الحارس مع زملائه  في تمارين الإحماء وتفكيك العضلات وشارك بعد العلاج في تدريبات الحراس  التي أجراها طارق سليمان للثنائي وأكمل ياسين المران وشارك بكل كفاءة في  حماية مرماه في تمرين المعكوسات. ولم يشارك اللاعب عاصم عابدين في مران  الأمس لشعوره ببعض الآلام في كاحل القدم وتم إخضاعه برفقة زميله راجي عبد  العاطي لتمارين خاصة أشرف عليها ابو الحسن وقلل الطبيب من تأثير إصابته  ووصفها بالخفيفة وأوضح بأنها لن تمنع اللاعب من الظهور مساء اليوم في  المران الذي سيجريه الفريق استعداداً لأولى تجاربه الغعدادية بالمعسكر.
*

----------


## musab aljak

* 

المريخ يواصل تدريباته بمعسكر 6 أكتوبر

واصل   المريخ تدريباته من خلال معسكره بمدينة 6 اكتوبر في مصر وادى الفريق   تدريبين امس حيث خصص المران الصباحي الى تدريبات الصالة فيما تدرب اللاعبون   بالكرة في المران المسائي. وسيؤدي الفريق حصتين اليوم فيما يؤدي تجربة   ودية يوم غد واخرى يوم الخامس من الشهر المقبل.

.. ويواجه فريق بوشنيل

اكد   مدني الحارث مديرالكرة بنادي المريخ ان الفرقة الحمراء ستؤدي تجربة ودية   مع فريق بوشنيل احد فرق الدرجة الاولى وقال ستكون هناك مباراة اخري يتم   تحديدها اليوم. ولفت الى ان هناك العديد من العروض المقدمة للمريخ من بعض   الاندية في مصر وذكر ان البدري سيختار الفريق الثاني.
 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*قدامى لاعبي  الأحمر يرفضون ابتعاد الوالي.. الحارث يشيد بنجوم الفرقة الحمراء



ذكر   فتح الرحمن سانتو نجم المريخ الاسبق ان اي حديث عن انسحاب الوالي وعدم   ترشيح نفسه للمرحلة المقبلة يبدو غير مقبول وطالب كبار المريخ بالاصرار على   ترشيح الوالي في المرحلة المقبلة لافتا الي انه افضل من يقود المريخ  وافاد  سانتو ان جمال الوالي عليه اجماع وحقق نجاحات كبيرةمبينا انه نقل  المريخ  نقلة مؤثرة وجعل الاحمر محط الانظار ومحل فخر الجميع وشدد على  اهمية  استمرار الوالي في المرحلة المقبلة ليكمل مابدأ من عمل واكد سانتو  ان  المريخ بدا ياخذ وضعه على صعيد فريق الكرة لافتا الى ان هذه المجموعة   وبقليل من التدعيم ستسيطر على القارة الافريقية وذكر سانتو ان المريخ في   حاجة الى بعض العناصر في التسجيلات المقبلة وبعدها لا يمكن مجاراتها وافاد   ان قدامى لاعبي المريخ يرفضون ذهاب الوالي وقال انه تحدث مع بعض قدامى   اللاعبين ولمس منهم رغبة في استمرار الوالي واشار الى ان الكل يثنى على   رئيس المريخ ويأمل استمراره، وذكر سانتو أنه إذا اصر الوالي على عدم ترشيحه   فإنه سيقود وإلى جانب بعض قدامى اللاعبين اتجاها لجمع توقيعات وتقديمها   إلى السلطات من أجل تعيين الوالي، وتحدث عن عصام الحاج وذكر انه سعد لان   الحاج سيكون مع المجموعة المقبلة وكشف انه عاصر عصام الحاج ووصفه بانه   اداري محنك ومؤهل لقيادة الاحمر في المرحلة المقبلة وابان انهم سيدعمون   الوالي والمجلس الجديد وسيكونون قريبين من المريخ ومن جهته ذكر عاطف القوز   نجم المريخ الاسبق ان الانتخابات المقبلة مهمة وتاتي في ظل تحولات  وأوضح ان  جمال الوالي يفترض ان يستمر لانه شخصية حظيت باجماع وحققت ناجحا  وتتوافر  فيه كل المواصفات المطلوبة مشيرا الى انه رجل نزيه وامتداد  للرؤساء الذين  خلدوا اسماءهم في تاريخ المريخ وأفاد ان استمرار الوالي  مهم.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الحارث: معسكر 6 اكتوبر منضبط واللاعبون مجتهدون


اكد   اللواء مدني الحارث مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ ورئيس بعثة الاحمر إلى مصر  ان  المعسكر التحضيري الذي يقيمه المريخ حاليا في مدينة 6 اكتوبر ناجح وقال   اللاعبون مجتهدون في التدريبات والجهازالفني يؤدي عمله بحماس وفي اجواء   جيدة ومضى: يؤدي الفريق حصتين في اليوم صباحا داخل الصالة ومساءا على   الملعب ويخضع اللاعبون الى تدريبات سباحة وساونا واشاد الحارث بانضباط   اللاعبين وجديتهم كما اشاد بفندق دريم ووصفه بانه مكان مناسب لاقامة   المعسكرات.

واشار  إلى ان الفريق سيجنى  ثمار المعسكر عقب العودة واكد ان اللاعبين يرغبون في  الاستفادة من المعسكر  من اجل تقديم الافضل فيما تبقى من مباريات في منافسة  الدوري الممتاز  وابان الحارث ان الاحمر يريد متابعة انتصاراته وعروضه  الجيدة والحصول على  اللقب.
*

----------


## musab aljak

* 

منتخبنا الوطني يواجه نظيره الاثيوبي اليوم


يؤدي   منتخبنا الوطني مباراة ودية في الرابعة من عصر اليوم امام المنتخب   الاثيوبي ضمن تحضيرات صقور الجديان لمباراة غانا في الجولة الاخيرة من   التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة إلى نهائيات الامم في غينيا والجابون وكان   منتخبنا انتظم في معسكر باديس ابابا تأهبا للقاء النجوم السوداء وسيؤدي   مباراة امام نظيره الاثيوبي اليوم يحرص من خلالها الجهازالفني على اشراك   اكبر عدد من العناصر بغرض تجهيزهم واكد محمد عبدالله مازدا مدرب منتخبنا ان   المباراة اعداد مهم لصقور الجديان وقال: المنتخب الاثيوبي جيد وسيقدم  خدمة  للجهاز الفني وينتظر ان يشرف الفريق سر الختم سفيرنا باثيوبيا مباراة   اليوم
*

----------


## musab aljak

*سفاري ينضم الى المجموعة ويلامس الكرة



ابان   اللواء مدني الحارث مدير الكرة بالمريخ ان اللاعبين الذين عادوا من   الاصابةيواصلون تدريبات التأهيل واشار الى ان سفاري انتظم في التدريبات   الجماعية ولامس الكرة في مران الامس المسائي وقال سيستمر مع زملائه   كالمعتاد وبالنسبة لأديكو الذي تعرض لاصابة مؤخرا عاد وواصل التدريبات.   ولفت الى ان راجي يواصل تدريبات التأهيل.

محمد كمال يقابل الطبيب اليوم

كشف   اللواء مدني الحارث مدير الكرة بالمريخ ان محمد كمال حارس المرمى سيقابل   احمد عبدالعزيز الطبيب المصري اليوم وقال: احمد عبدالعزيز كان في مهمة  خارج  القاهرة وينتظر ان يعود اليوم وسيقابله محمد كمال ، يذكر ان محمد  كمال كان  خضع لعملية جراحية بعد ان تعرض لكسر في اصبع السبابة وذكر مدني  الحارث ان  موقف الاصابات مطمئن املا ان يعود اللاعبون الى المشاركة في  تدريبات الكرة  حتى يستفيد الاحمر من خدماتهم.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مدرب المنتخب المصري الاسبق: قرار المريخ بيده والهلال يحتاج الى هدايا من الاخرين


اعتبر   محسن صالح المدرب المصري المدير الفني الاسبق لمنتخب الفراعنة ان تقدم   المريخ بفارق مريح عن الفرقة الزرقاء يجعل الاحمر في وضع افضل وقال لكن   المريخ لم يحسم اللقب والهلال لم يخرج من السباق وقال لكن قرارالمريخ سيكون   بيده فيما يحتاج الهلال الى هدايا من الاخرين ولم يستبعد المديرالفني   المصري ان يحسم المريخ لقب الدوري الممتاز قبل لقاء القمة وذكر ان حسام   البدري لديه طموحات كبيرة ويريد انتزاع اللقب من منافس قوي ويسعى الى وضع   بصمته في اول موسم يقود فيه الفرقة الحمراء. وراى المدير الفني المصري ان   هناك عوامل جعلت الفرقة الزرقاء تفقد نتائج بعض المباريات.
*

----------


## musab aljak

**** شباب من اجل المريخ***

 ليكن صوتك مسموعا فى الجمعية العمومية

 سارع بتجديد عضويتك

 المكان : نادى المريخ العظيم

 الزمان: كل ايام الاسبوع ماعداء الجمعة والسبت بعد صلاة المغرب مباشرة

 المريخ امانة فى اعناقنا فهلم بنا لتجديد العضوية

*

----------


## مناوي

*سفاري ينضم الى المجموعة ويلامس الكرة
ربنا يوفقو 


*

----------

